# Pet Makeup Peeves



## cno64 (Nov 23, 2006)

What are your pet makeup peeves?
Personally, I hate too-dark foundation and all-one-color bright eyeshadow.
Also dark lipliner+ pale lips. I realize that others think this looks great, and that's fine, but I personally don't care for it.
Anyone else?


----------



## SChotgurrl (Nov 23, 2006)

I've been noticing girls doing SUPER-thick eyeliner, trying to pull off almost a "panda eye" (or smokey-eye gone wrong) and it looks like they got punched in the eye :-(  The eyeliner is either flaky-lookin or smeared toooooo much!


----------



## cno64 (Nov 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SChotgurrl* 

 
_ The eyeliner is either flaky-lookin or smeared toooooo much!_

 
I agree! I really don't like the look of rimming the entire eye with black liner, though when the line is thin and the wearer has the right coloring, it can look okay.Unless, of course, the wearer is using that horrible liquid liner that flakes. Ugh!
I also hate it when brows are over-plucked into what look like single-hair rows. I guess it's an attempt to make the eyes look larger, but it doesn't.


----------



## flowerhead (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't like bushy/tadpole eyebrows, chapped lips, foundation that looks like a mask, and lime green/yellow eyeshadow - which if you can pull off i applaud you.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 23, 2006)

The winged eyeliner that is overdone. There's a girl that works at the CCO near me and she is a prime example. She wears nothing but these 2 huge wings on her eyes that stretches halfway up her lid. It looks awful. 
I don't care for over-done or poorly done makeup. I've seen so many ladies with eyeshadow that looks like it was applied with a pond-skipping rock.


----------



## cno64 (Nov 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_ lime green/yellow eyeshadow_

 
Does canary-yellow eyeshadow look good on ANYONE?
If you have ever seen someone looking healthy and attractive in yellow or lime green eyeshadow, please share that experience with the rest of us.


----------



## mans_x_ruin (Nov 24, 2006)

Unblended blush lines...


----------



## XoXo (Nov 26, 2006)

crooked eyeliner, too much bronzer, clumpy mascara, too dark lip liner, creased eyeshadow, ...


----------



## meihwa (Nov 26, 2006)

Non blending/poorly matching foundation around the jawline, makeup that is applied very sloppy (might as well not wear anything at all since makeup is supposed to complement your features, not hack them up), heavy blush, clumpy mascara, too much glitter, and uneven application, heavier/lighter on one side vs. the other.....the list goes on, but that's the majority of it!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 26, 2006)

**tadpole eyebrows.* Arches are a wonderful thing. (I have no room to talk right now because I'm growing my own out from being seriously overplucked, but still...I have NEVER had tadpoles.)
**caked foundation.* It's really not flattering to the complexion.
*too thick lipstick/gloss/glass, whatever. It looks slimy and unkissable, and it leaves marks EVERYWHERE including smearing on the teeth.
**Eyeshadow that's too bright.* I LOVE me some eyeshadow, I truly do. I don't love the MIMI look though. That's a bit much for me.
**Bronzer overload.* Look at some of the pics of Christina Aguilera or ANY female walking the red carpet at Oscar time. The MUAs go CRAZY with bronzer and you can see, if you look, the line at the scalp/hairline. 
**Unblended blush*. It's not 'contouring', it's just sloppy.
**Super thick eyeliner.* Jackie-O and Pricilla Presley are things of the past...for good reason.
**Too much "shine" on the face.* It just makes the face look like a disco ball. Highlight? Yes. Reflective surface? Not so much.






Sad thing is, I KNOW I've been guilty of these things except the tadpole eyebrows and the bronzer, at some point in time or another.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Spidery mascara!  grrross!!  Get yourself a lash comb, girl!

*Dark lipliner with worn off or too pale lipstick.  Reapply and please match your lipcolor to your lip pencil!

*Pink, FROSSSTY lips, 80s style.  'nuff said.

*Line of foundation on the chin/neck line.  A girl I hated in high school always had this going on and I never clued her in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*gobs of dark eye shadow that isn't blended and no highlighter on the brow bone.  it really completes the look and takes away from that "playing with mommy's makeup" look.


----------



## cno64 (Nov 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meihwa* 

 
_ clumpy mascara_

 
I think the above may be one of the worst for me.
I *am* fairly generous with the mascara on my own lashes, but I go light enough so that they still look like lashes and not just random wads of mascara.
When I see someone wearing globs of mascara, I never think, "What beautiful lashes!"
I tend to think, "Who'd have thought a putty knife could fit into a tube of mascara!"


----------



## gigiproductions (Nov 26, 2006)

i LOATHE badly applied eyeshadow
see pic below lol


----------



## lara (Nov 26, 2006)

"So, like, I'm thinking rrrrrrrrreally dark eyes and, um, really nude lips. And bronzer! Lots of bronzer! Can you make me look, like, more tanned? I wanna be all sexy and tanned. I totally don't want to look like anyone else, though."

The faster the dark eyes/bronzer/nude lips thing dies, the happier I'll be. Congratulations, you look like you've slept in several pounds of mascara and someone hid your lips. _Sexy_.


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Nov 26, 2006)

when someone blinks before their mascara dries, and it gets all over their makeup and skin, and they leave it. ugh. if you're too lazy to start your eyeshadow over, at least cover the mascara marks with more eyeshadow or something. 

but then i know tyra banks wipes mascara under her lower eyelashes to make them look thicker, and she looks good. so hm.


----------



## claresauntie (Nov 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_ Congratulations, you look like you've slept in several pounds of mascara and someone hid your lips. Sexy._

 

Thanks so much for the laugh!!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 27, 2006)

Perhaps it's not so much a makeup thing, but please don't OD on the self tanner! Orange skin is hardly attractive!

Cakey/Clumpy anything

Wearing a super dark panda eye/smokey eye during broad daylight. Hardly ever looks flattering during the day!

Poorly shaped brows

Overly and poorly filled/drawn on brows (they're supposed to FRAME your face, not distract from it!)

a cool toned lip with a warm cheek or vice versa : i've seen it done beautifully, but most of the time it clashes -- in a bad way.

FILMY SLIMY LIPS! Please don't overload on the gloss. You know when there's SO much lip product on there that everytime they part open their mouth, it's like pulling apart grilled cheese!? Gross gross gross!


----------



## cno64 (Nov 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_The faster the dark eyes/bronzer/nude lips thing dies, the happier I'll be._

 
I SOO agree!
Maybe I'm just something left over from the 80s, but I'm ready to see some _color!_
I mean tastefully done color, of course, not striped neon eyeshadow.


----------



## cno64 (Nov 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spam_musubi_* 

 
_
but then i know tyra banks wipes mascara under her lower eyelashes to make them look thicker, and she looks good. so hm._

 
Tyra Banks can get away with a good many things that we mortal women can't.
It would probably be pretty difficult for her to NOT look good.
It must be a horrible fate.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 27, 2006)

urm. Have you guys seen her lately on the red carpet? Weave lines, unstuck lashes, caked foundation, a mustache, armpit hair, things of that nature.


----------



## Ambi (Nov 27, 2006)

Something that bugs me is when people have a lot of eye make-up, like five shadows, liner and mascara, but have totally plain/nude lips, it looks weird and makes your face look sort of "unbalanced".

Also dark lipstick without lipliner, it looks tacky.


----------



## cno64 (Nov 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambi* 

 
_Something that bugs me is when people have a lot of eye make-up, like five shadows, liner and mascara, but have totally plain/nude lips, it looks weird and makes your face look sort of "unbalanced".

Also dark lipstick without lipliner, it looks tacky._

 
I think so, too!
There's a lot of talk about "balancing" the face by wearing pale lipcolor when you wear fully "done" eyes, but I don't get it. I think it looks UN-balanced.
Case in point: Recently when I went to the dentist, I wore on eyes MAC "Shroom" shadow, "Sunnydaze" Pigment, "Shroom" shadow, thin lines of Blacktrack liner, black mascara, a little "Breath of Plum" blush, and no lipcolor.
I looked ill.
That's ONE of the reasons I hate going to the dentist!


----------



## n_c (Nov 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_urm. Have you guys seen her lately on the red carpet? Weave lines, unstuck lashes, caked foundation, a mustache, armpit hair, things of that nature. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I have noticed those weave lines on her talk show, and you would think SOMEONE on her staff would tell her...lol..."armpit hair"?!? WTF!


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Nov 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_Does canary-yellow eyeshadow look good on ANYONE?
If you have ever seen someone looking healthy and attractive in yellow or lime green eyeshadow, please share that experience with the rest of us._

 
hey hey hey i happen to love my chrome yellow! it looks awesome and whenever i wear it to work tons of customers want me to do their eyes just like mine

blended with the right combo it looks great

but my pet peeve is creased eyelids!


----------



## cno64 (Nov 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHluvsMAC* 

 
_hey hey hey i happen to love my chrome yellow! it looks awesome and whenever i wear it to work tons of customers want me to do their eyes just like mine

blended with the right combo it looks great

but my pet peeve is creased eyelids!_

 
To each his[her] own!
I'll take your word for it about the yellow shadow.
Creased shadow drives me nuts, too, especially on ME!
Since I have very oily skin, I never leave the house unless I'm wearing UD's "Primer Potion." Even that has its limits, tragically, but it keeps my eye makeup going for a good long time!


----------



## kalice (Dec 7, 2006)

sperm/tadpole eyebrows; dark lipliner and no lipstick or light coloured lipstick; overdrawn liplines; cakey foundation; mascara/eyeliner eyebooger in the coner of the eye; overly tanned; overly done contouring...the list goes one, majority of the time, those people just look much better without makeup


----------



## Kiseki (Dec 8, 2006)

Hmm...

Foundation that is a gazilionth times darker than the person's skin tone and cakey foundation/powder.

Unblended blush or heavily defined hot pink blush.

Loud blue mascara, I HATE IT!

Creamy pearly eyeshadow that creases 10 minutes after you leave the house and just makes you look like a greasy clown.

People that flood their lids up to their brows with JUST frosty white eyeshadow with tanned complexions.

Lipliner that doesn't match the lipstick ie: dark red liner with neutral lipstick, some people still think it looks good.

Gloss that has been so abused that it looks like the person just ate a bucket of greasy chicken wings.

Pseudo-wannabe-goth girls and boys that think that smudging black eyeshadow with their fingers (badly blend) and poorly applied liner looks misterious and sexy, it doesn't, it just looks ridiculous.

People with pale complexions that use frosty violet or pink lipstick, it just looks like they just died and someone forgot to tell them.


People who wear loads of greasy foundation that go into department stores and try on clothes and leave them stained or ruined.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 8, 2006)

I think application makes the difference.

I mean, if we see some poor hapless soul walking around with poorly applied goth/alternative makeup...pretty much collectively, we have that sudden intake of breath and expulsion where we sigh "Oh, honey..."

But if it's put on with skill and done well, it may not be my cup o'tea but I can acknowledge the skill.

Or the porn star look. On Pamela Anderson, even with the darker liner on the lips, it works, and she looks okay that way. But if it's done poorly...it's skurry.

Application. It's all about application.



*that's not to say tadpole eyebrows look good on anyone, because they don't!


----------



## bellezzadolce (Dec 8, 2006)

* ungroomed brows
* chapped lips/ flaky skin
* wrong foundation/powder/bronzer colour
* smolder/engraved/ ebony/blacktrack overkill


----------



## Fairybelle (Dec 8, 2006)

Oh, how I LOVE this thread!!
The superdark lipliner with light or frosty lipstick, and heavy eyeliner (yes, worn together) on someone NOT intending to go for a dramatic look like the 'Chola' look described in another section.  I've seen this even on suburban moms at Wal-Mart...
Wrong foundation shade
Unblended blush
Too much self-tanner (Oompa Loompa look)
All makeup too frosty on too-tanned skin (Hey, I live in Florida so I 
see this all the time)
Tatooed eyebrows, eyeliner, and lipliner (my mother-in-law does this and it looks HORRIBLE, especially since the artist was a little 'off' on the eyes, and the brows are crooked!!  Not kidding!)
Facial hair, upper lip especially.  I have seen TOO MANY mustaches on women who otherwise have great makeup.
Ladies who could use a bit of makeup, but refuse and then ask why I wear makeup. UGH!  That is a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## cno64 (Dec 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_
Application. It's all about application.



*that's not to say tadpole eyebrows look good on anyone, because they don't!_

 
I couldn't agree more, about both tadpole brows and good application.
For example, I look terminal in brownish lipstick/blush, but I've seen women(often redheads) who'd carefully applied those very colors, and they looked super. It wouldn't matter, though, how skillfully the same colors were applied to my face; I'd still look ghastly.Even the right colors can look pretty bad, though, if poorly applied.
I think it's about finding the colors and techniques that work for you. 
Is makeup really that difficult?
I guess I'm fortunate that it's always seemed easy and fun to me. I've had no formal training, but quite a few friends ask me for makeup advice. I'm always startled, thinking, "Why do you need _me_?"
Is it really that difficult to do makeup well?


----------



## cno64 (Dec 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kalice* 

 
_ overdrawn liplines_

 
I SO agree!
I think, in general, that attempting to "correct" the shape of your mouth with liner just does not work.
Confession time: When I was in my teens, I was self-conscious about my full lips and followed the current "beauty advice" of "lining just inside the natural lipline with a brown pencil to make full lips look smaller."
Not.
I just looked like a full-lipped girl who didn't know how to use lip liner.
Besides, I look awful in brown.
These days I outline my lips using a brush dipped in my lipstick color, fill in with the same color, and get compliments on my "beautiful mouth."
How things can change!


----------



## Sanne (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_Does canary-yellow eyeshadow look good on ANYONE?
If you have ever seen someone looking healthy and attractive in yellow or lime green eyeshadow, please share that experience with the rest of us._

 
on itselve, no! but I love waeing it on combination with greens, limegreens that is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I think I pull it off pretty well


----------



## cno64 (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanne* 

 
_on itselve, no! but I love waeing it on combination with greens, limegreens that is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I think I pull it off pretty well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If it truly flatters your eyes, wonderful.
My objection to bright yellow and/or green eyeshadow is rooted in the suspicion that people would be thinking, "Yikes! Look at her eyeshadow!" rather than, "What beautiful eyes she has!"
But that's just me.
Anyone who really likes_ any_ color of eyeshadow, whether it be egg yolk yellow, screaming orange, lime green, bile green, tar black, stoplight red, or just anything, is certainly free to go for it!


----------



## jessiekins1 (Dec 9, 2006)

this a a great thread! i personally cannot stand:

poorly groomed and not filled brows and tadpoles or just an even line drawn in to resemble an eyebrow. it's arched but the same thickness throughout. 

dark lipliner and a nude lip or liner and lipstick and don't match.

too much eyeliner that usually is smudged beyond belief.

poor blending of eyeshadow and colors paired that don't go together.

too much gloss. _here, please suck on this tub of glittery __vaseline._  

spidery lashes. _ew, get a lash comb and buy better mascara and use less!_

too much bronzer. _you have something on your face. a little dirt maybe?_

too light or too dark foundation that isn't blended at the jawline. _are you wearing a mask?_

no blush? WTH?! _do you actually have any blood in your body?_

cheap false lashes with huge black bands. false lashes are not supposed to look _that _fake!


----------



## cno64 (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jessiekins1* 

 
_ i personally cannot stand:

poorly groomed and not filled brows and tadpoles or just an even line drawn in to resemble an eyebrow. it's arched but the same thickness throughout._

 
_*I feel your pain!*_
I realize that there may be valid medical reasons why a person doesn't have eyebrows, and I'm certainly sympathetic,  and I don't blame someone in that situation for trying to compensate by artificial means, but there's gotta be a better way!


----------



## jenii (Dec 9, 2006)

Oh, where do I start?

I hate when people shave off their eyebrows, and then paint them on with eyeliner. It almost never looks good.

Very nude lips, almost like you just slapped a bunch of concealer on them.

Light pink frosty lipgloss. I'm sure it seemed like a good idea after you saw that Alexis Vogel infomercial, but it's really not.

White foundation, like goth chicks sometimes wear. If you're not that pale, just accept it and work with your actual skintone. You look ridiculous with that greasepaint on.


I really don't like looks that are too matte. Like, if you're gonna do all-matte eye makeup, at least wear some lipgloss, or maybe some blush with a slight shimmer to it.

Speaking of which, I also personally don't like the look of foundation that is too matte. It looks really unnatural, to me.


----------



## noteventherain (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenii* 

 
_
Light pink frosty lipgloss. I'm sure it seemed like a good idea after you saw that Alexis Vogel infomercial, but it's really not._

 
LMAO


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 9, 2006)

Visible lip liner: It looks really unattractive, IMO
Black lip liner on pale people with pale lipstick: Super unattractive for the most part.
Glitter overload- They look like Christmas ornaments
Missing fake nails: It looks really bad if you only are wearing half of the nails you're supposed to have.
Lining only your bottom lid. I can understand only lining the top, but the bottom only looks really strange


----------



## squeakers (Dec 10, 2006)

When I see older ladies (60's-70's) who have white hair with obviously penciled-in thick brows that are some crazy color, I can never take my eyes off their brows.  Today it was a lady who had some whitish-blond hair with thick AUBURN eyebrows.  

And I used to work with a lady who didn't wear any makeup other than mascara, and it was always smeared around her eyes.  I worked with her for 5 years and she was a friend of mine but I couldn't get up the heart to tell her.


----------



## cno64 (Dec 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Lining only your bottom lid. I can understand only lining the top, but the bottom only looks really strange_

 
Ugh. You're right; that looks awful. What I do is use a darker, more pronounced liner(ususally Blacktrack) on my upper lid, and a very thin line of brown or gray on  my lower lid. This seems to make my eyes look bigger and brighter.
I've tried going without liner on the top lid, and I _*hated*_ the way it looked.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 10, 2006)

i hate it when people use thick bands of bright shadows all the way up to their brows and then don't even blend. i see alot of "scene" kids do this. it breaks my heart, all that wasted makeup. 

or platinum blonde hair and black eyebrows! makes me want to buy a whole bunch of MAC Fling brow pencils and share the damn wealth. a little darker brow colour is fine, but BLACK when your hair is almost white? are you serious?

glah! and too much blush/bronzer. oh geez. i see this all the time, ladies runnin' around with an entire pan of like Dollymix on or something, and it's just so abrasive and nasty looking. if it's blended, it's bordering on okay...but unblended? ew!


----------



## Cruella (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm an older woman so I can say this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  but I really, really hate when an older woman wears too much of the wrong kind of makeup. 

When you have lines around your eyes and mouth, you really need to be careful about your application.  I'm 37 and I still wear bright colors & shimmer but I make sure everything is perfectly blended and not seeping into my lines. During the day I also check that my eyeliner hasn't decided to go south.

Nothing is more sad than a woman who applies her makeup hoping to look like someone on ANTM but ends up looking like Bette Davis in *Whatever Happened to Baby Jane*.


----------



## redambition (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Lining only your bottom lid. I can understand only lining the top, but the bottom only looks really strange_

 
ugh, yes. this is awful.


----------



## Crystalintegra (Dec 11, 2006)

Lots of matte foundation to even out skintone, then no blush. It looks really odd and unnatural.

Single line eyebrows drawn on with metallic blue liner. I see this a lot with older women here in Florida. (I could say something here, but I'll be nice.)

Caked on foundation. I work for a chiropractor and after some women lay face down on the tables then get up, literally there are massive flakes of foundation. It's gross.

Gaps between eyeliner and the lashline. Even just a little skin is usually obviously between black liner and black mascara, especially with uncurled lashes.

It's not really a makeup peeve so to say, but I can't stand it if there is something on my face or something wrong with my makeup and my friends/family/coworkers don't say anything. It makes them think that they hate me when I discover a smear that was probably on my face for hours. To me, it's much more polite to discreetly let me know.


----------



## cno64 (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cruella* 

 
_I'm an older woman so I can say this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but I really, really hate when an older woman wears too much of the wrong kind of makeup. 

When you have lines around your eyes and mouth, you really need to be careful about your application.  I'm 37 and I still wear bright colors & shimmer but I make sure everything is perfectly blended and not seeping into my lines. During the day I also check that my eyeliner hasn't decided to go south.
_

 
_*Older woman?*_
At bloomin' 37? I scoff, I jeer!
I'm 42, and I still wear bright colors on lips and cheeks and shimmer on my eyes.
I know what you mean, though. Once you get to a certain age(and obviously that varies), you have to start being reeally careful. You can't take as much for granted as you might be used to.
And(wheeze!) you young things out there: Listen to your doctor, and wear sunblock, and knock off the cigarettes and the booze. Your skin will thank you later!
It's a good idea to choose your genes carefully, too.


----------



## cno64 (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 

 
_ i see this all the time, ladies runnin' around with an entire pan of like Dollymix on or something, and it's just so abrasive and nasty looking. if it's blended, it's bordering on okay...but unblended? ew!_

 
Ouch...
Confession time: I love to wear the brighter/deeper blushes, like Deep Pink, Magenta, Frankly Scarlet, Dollymix, Lovecrush.
However, I use a good fluffy Mary Kay brush, apply lightly, then go over it with my enormous powder brush to blend.
It seems to work fine.
But bright, unblended "clown spots?"
Heaven forbid!


----------



## libra14 (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:

  People with pale complexions that use frosty violet or pink lipstick, it just looks like they just died and someone forgot to tell them.  
 
My sister has been doing this for at least 10 years. No matter what my mom and I have tried to tell her. bless her heart.


----------



## maxcat (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_"So, like, I'm thinking rrrrrrrrreally dark eyes and, um, really nude lips. And bronzer! Lots of bronzer! Can you make me look, like, more tanned? I wanna be all sexy and tanned. I totally don't want to look like anyone else, though."

The faster the dark eyes/bronzer/nude lips thing dies, the happier I'll be. Congratulations, you look like you've slept in several pounds of mascara and someone hid your lips. Sexy._

 





 You really need to write a book. I'd be first in line to buy it!!!


----------



## cno64 (Dec 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *maxcat* 

 
_





 You really need to write a book. I'd be first in line to buy it!!!_

 
I'm SO thankful to have discovered someone else who hates the overdone bronzer/nude lips thing.
It's so rampant!
EE-NUFF already!
Yeah, Jennifer Lopez is beautiful, but is that any reason for the rest of us to go around looking like we fell head-first into a vat of  Q-T, and lost our lipstick in the process?


----------



## Kristen (Dec 11, 2006)

Eyebrows.. it's amazing how something so 'simple' can be done so badly
Non-existant brows with intense eyes... it makes your face look unbalanced (and your forehead huge). Super skinny hairs.. not brows, but like 8 hairs that somehow form 2 arcs above your eyes. Shaved brows drawn in with black eyeliner. Dark brows with super bleached hair (triple points if they have an inch of roots to boot). Two perfect semi circles... those are just fun. My major pet peeve is the shape. Eyebrows are supposed to express emotion... not give you an emotion. If you can classify your eyebrows by a feeling, (ie. angry or surprised (or quizzical.. that's always a fun eyebrow shape))..  instead of "high arch," "low arch".. etc.. there's something a little bit wrong.

And I'm just angry at the whole smokey eye/black liner dealio. I don't understand why people think slathering your rims in kohl is a universal look. Sorry hon'... but eye shape DOES come into play. Triple points if the liner is thicker than their eye OR they don't wear mascara...

But really.. the thing that gets me is the middle school/high school porn star look. Super smokey eyes, a pound of black eyeliner and mascara, glossy nude lips, super sparkly bronzer, razor thin brows and french acrylic nail TALONS. 

Grar.. not a makeup nazi... nope.


----------



## ginger9 (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm not a beauty expert by all means but....

Mismatched foundation - foundation that's lighter than the actual skin tone. Also being asian, I find a lot of us who are yellow based are still using foundations with a pink undertone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Over compensating small eyes - sometimes I see girls trying to compensate for small eyes by drawing a thick black liner and just darken everything around the eye so it looks like two big black coals. I'm sorry, it doesn't make your eyes look larger, it just looks harsh.

Black lipstick - Only works for goth chicks or if you're dressing up for Halloween. 

Lipstick on teeth - self-explanatory. Always keep a mirror on you or check often 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Too much Mascara - don't get me wrong I'm all for sexy vampy lashes. BUT I have seen some super scary over done I-am-obsessive-compulsive-about-my-mascara-I-can't-stop-applying-for-the-50th-time-in-just-the-past-two-hours-I-need-help kinda lashes.


----------



## Amy_Atomic (Dec 19, 2006)

Oh I just had to post mine!

Bad eyebrows are one of my biggest peeves.  And I HATE frosted pink lipstick so much.  

ORANGE TANS.  They look so unnatural it's frightening.  And this thread reminds me of a girl that used to work in a shop by my house.  She honestly used to wear just the darkest red/blackish lipliner and what seemed like a slick of nude gloss on her lips.  Why?  I never understood it, it looked so wrong, like she hadn't finished putting her make-up on.  And she was really pretty too.  I wonder if she still wears it like that now.  It's only been a few months since she moved.  

Er..thats all I can think of right now


----------



## MizBrightFuture (Dec 19, 2006)

I saw this lady that works at my school "BLACK BLACK" lipliner w/red lipstick,thats my biggest peeve...


----------



## MizBrightFuture (Dec 19, 2006)

bright colored lipgloss applied unevenly so natural lipcolor shows in areas....im probably the only person who thinks that


----------



## Korms (Dec 20, 2006)

Makeup on any girls (or guys!) under the age of 14, it's a slightly disturbing look and they almost always go too over the top with it.  I also don't see why they need it at that age, maybe I'm just an old stick-in-the-mud!

'Go faster stripe' style blusher.  I know a few girls that put one streak of bright pink blusher on the hollows of their cheeks and leave it UNBLENDED!  I just want to run at them with a big 'ol brush.

That thing some people do with liquid eyeliner where they draw swirly, curly lines coming off the the outer V of the eye.  It's quite common in the Goth community where I live.  It looks terrible on most because their 'handiwork' is shakey and they just end up looking like they've drawn a tree on their face.


----------



## Ella_ (Dec 20, 2006)

Another blush thing here.
Really pale pastel pink blush applied way too heavily and unblended ON THE JAW LINE directly below the apples of their cheeks in one big circle. Its really bad when the girls doing it are really tanned - orange tanned...

Who the hell told them that looks good? It looks like theyve some kind of tumor growing out of their face at a distance, and close up it looks like they got in a fight with their blush pan - and lost!


----------



## Ella_ (Dec 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizBrightFuture* 

 
_bright colored lipgloss applied unevenly so natural lipcolor shows in areas....im probably the only person who thinks that_

 
Nope, that one irritates me too.
I want to get a lip brush and fix it up for them.


----------



## Chelly (Dec 20, 2006)

cum lips (super pale lips) on really tan skin.. that irks me to no end and screams NEW JERSEYY!! (im jk.. love u jerz girls! but i wasnt joking about pale lips lol)


----------



## Chelly (Dec 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Amy_Atomic* 

 
_Oh I just had to post mine!

Bad eyebrows are one of my biggest peeves.  And I HATE frosted pink lipstick so much.  

ORANGE TANS.  They look so unnatural it's frightening.  And this thread reminds me of a girl that used to work in a shop by my house.  She honestly used to wear just the darkest red/blackish lipliner and what seemed like a slick of nude gloss on her lips.  Why?  I never understood it, it looked so wrong, like she hadn't finished putting her make-up on.  And she was really pretty too.  I wonder if she still wears it like that now.  It's only been a few months since she moved.  

Er..thats all I can think of right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i HATE orange tans!  ya wanna go tanning? awesome.. but dont overdo it.. like this girl lol


----------



## Annie (Dec 21, 2006)

Wearing black eyeliner without mascara, especially if you have light lashes.

Loads of foundation over dry skin is possibly the most repulsive thing ever. A bunch of girls at my school do this because they think it will hide their scabbing acne. No honey, it just makes your face look like it's decaying. I just wanna take a makeup wipe to their faces and hand them something to exfoliate and moisturize with.

Girls with skin that has yellow undertones wear a foundation with pink undertones.

Hot pink, racing stripe blush.

All but the most sparingly applied bronzer.

Lining the waterline and then drawing a really think line of eyeliner under the lower lash line. With no other makeup.

Unblended or overly blended eyeshadow.


----------



## whitnie (Dec 21, 2006)

There are some things that i see that i think look really bad, but don't bug me too much (clumped lashes, hey...it happens to the best of us)

but things that literally BOTHER me when i look at them are:

* lots of eyeshadow/eyeliner with NO mascara...it makes you look like your lashes disappeared!

* The neon blush thats goes in a stripe from temples down the cheekbone. Hun it looks like war paint.

* too thin eyebrows...it looked good in the 90's but we like em thicker now! that is thicker but still groomed!


----------



## SWEET LUST * (Dec 21, 2006)

Some things that really get on my nerves:

*COLORED IN EYELIDS*! Ughh, must I say I hate these too. Especially little middle school girls running around with it all over their eyelids who try and act older than you. Seriously, watching them put it on hurts. They take the liquid eyeliner and PAINT the top of their lids. Always comes out rocky and uneven and just NOT good. Sure, it might look KIND OF okay when you're looking directly at someone, but as soon as you look down and everyone sees your lids?   
*
BAD EYELASH PERMS*! What's up with the girls running around with eyelash perms that look like an L? Especially for the girls with shorter eyelashes, LEARN HOW TO USE MASCARA+CURLER! or false lashes. Eyelash perms that look like you gelled yur eyelashes into an L just don't look good. 

*DRAWN ON EYEBROWS IN UGLY SHAPES* Ewwwww. Please don't shave off your eyebrows and draw them in a V, flower vines, and just ugly shapes. Looks greasy at the end of the day. Orr when people have brown hair and draw on devil eyebrows with red LIPliner. There's a reason eyebrow pencils don't come in straight red!

*UNBLENDED EYESHADOWS*! I hate this! I've seen people put on a thick cat's eye liner, solid cream shadow above the crease. NO it does not blend into the eyeliner, NO it doesn't blend ANYWHERE! and NO it doesn't look good.

*WEIRD CATS EYE?* I like the cats eye. I do it. You guys do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Buttt, doesn't it bother you when someone just draws in the wing? a thick one, with NO other eyeliner? 

+++ does it bother anyone else when they see a girl take out a q-tip, swirl it in their mouth, then fix their smudges at the bottom of their eyes? Eww.


----------



## Kat (Dec 21, 2006)

my pet hate really pales in comparison, but I hate it when girls don't blend their highlight properly with their crease.  or even worse, I know a girl who wears eyeshadow, but doesn't ever do an underbrow highlight.  I get so distracted by it everytime i talk to her!  Then again, she always has chipped black fingernails as well so i guess each to their own!


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chelly* 

 
_i HATE orange tans!  ya wanna go tanning? awesome.. but dont overdo it.. like this girl lol




_

 
Oh my god that is out of control!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm with all of ya on the orange tans and bad eyebrows. Eeeek, I know mine aren't perfect but I try! From the caterpillars to the sperms to the drawn on chola brows, bad brows drive me nuts!


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 21, 2006)

I agree with most everyone about the eye brows.  They make it so easy to have a well groomed eye brow with the stencils (sp?).  Also I don't think that some people know the power of a good eye brow wax.  
I have a friend who has so over plucked her eye brows that the beginning of the brow starts at the beginning of her pupil and doesn't end far after.  
My brows are not perfect by any means but the over plucking has got to stop!


----------



## Ambi (Dec 21, 2006)

Mixing different textures without blending them well enough, for an example when you wear veluxe pearl with a matte shadow, half of your lid is very glittery and the other half completely different, ick. I do think too much glitter is equally nasty but seriously blend blend blend if you're gonna mix 'em.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 21, 2006)

Using what appears to be liquid eyeliner to draw in your eyebrows. I saw a woman on the bus with that look.

Wearing makeup without considering what your going to be doing and taking the precautions. For instance, people who wear a lot of makeup at the gym, work out, and let it melt off their faces. They'd look so much better without it.


----------



## cno64 (Dec 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Korms* 

 
_Makeup on any girls (or guys!) under the age of 14, it's a slightly disturbing look and they almost always go too over the top with it.  I also don't see why they need it at that age, maybe I'm just an old stick-in-the-mud!
_

 
Agreed. Now, I must admit that I started experimenting with makeup when I was about 13, but I wore Bonne Bell Dr. Pepper Lipsmacker, a dab of Bonne Bell pink gel blush(oh, to have those pores again!), very sparingly applied beige eyeshadow, and a single swipe of mascara.
I don't know why I bothered.
The other girls would wear heavy frosted blue or purple eyeshadow and clear lip gloss and that was IT. It looked really odd, and sort of trashy.


----------



## stellarx1587 (Dec 21, 2006)

Sharpied Eyebrows... 'nuff said.


----------



## mzreyes (Dec 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SWEET LUST ** 

 
_+++ does it bother anyone else when they see a girl take out a q-tip, swirl it in their mouth, then fix their smudges at the bottom of their eyes? Eww._

 

that bothers the fcuk out of me


----------



## spectrolite (Dec 21, 2006)

*- Too much mascara:* So many coats it looks like the poor person has 4 eyelashes because they are all so stuck together!!

*- Too much makeup on really old ladies:* It's like something out of a nightmare. I'm talking about full on eyeliner and mascara with bright red cheeks, blue eyeshadow, red lips etc... Yikes!

*- Wearing foundation + powder that is too light in order to look more light skinned:* WTH!? Be happy with your colour and stop looking like the undead. 

That's it really


----------



## cno64 (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stellarx1587* 

 
_Sharpied Eyebrows... 'nuff said. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Please tell me you don't mean "Sharpie" as in " fine-point permanent marker, available at office supply stores everywhere."


----------



## cno64 (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I have a friend who has so over plucked her eye brows that the beginning of the brow starts at the beginning of her pupil and doesn't end far after.  _

 
_*NASTY!!*_
Brows can really make or "break" an entire face.
If I thought for a second that I could get up again, I'd go down on my knees right now and thank God for giving me my brows. They have a natural arch, are thick but not overly so, and they require minimal maintenance.
All I do is pluck a few stragglers once in a while, use a brow brush and clear brow gel, and I'm good to go!
Maybe not everyone is as blessed in this department as I am, but I think that just about everyone can have brows that look at least decent, if some restraint can be practiced when plucking.


----------



## lsperry (Dec 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_*- Too much mascara:* So many coats it looks like the poor person has 4 eyelashes because they are all so stuck together!!

*- Too much makeup on really old ladies:* It's like something out of a nightmare. I'm talking about full on eyeliner and mascara with bright red cheeks, blue eyeshadow, red lips etc... Yikes!

*- Wearing foundation + powder that is too light in order to look more light skinned:* WTH!? Be happy with your colour and stop looking like the undead. 

That's it really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I laughed when I read “too much makeup on really old ladies”. I’m 50 yrs. old and I’ve always said I’ll stop wearing eye shadow when I get crows’ feet. I can’t stand to see MU on women whose faces are really lined and the makeup amplifies and calls attention to the lines – also, lipstick that flows above and below their lip lines in the wrinkles – eewww, there are products that can fix that!! My 85 yr old mother wears it and her lipstick never runs and ALWAYS look perfect!

Also, I’m African-American and I don’t know if this is a cultural thing, but I know of several A-A women who go to a barber shop to get their eyebrows groomed!! The barber uses a razor (YES, RAZOR) to groom and shape their brows. (some beauty shops now offer this “service”). I have a sister and friend who get their brows groomed that way!  Their brows always come out looking harsh and masculine….Why, oh why!! Then, they want to know why the hair grows back so fast and mine doesn’t. I’ve given them and anyone who asks me the name of my aesthetician several times.

Any woman who has so much hair on her face that it is visible from across the room needs to get it removed. Do they think everyone is blind that we don’t see the mustache, sideburns and sometimes stray chin hairs underneath the ton of foundation – and by mid-day, it’s clumping and flaking off? Eeewww!! Some co-workers (all men) and I went to lunch one day and the hostess who seated us had very hairy side burns. One of the men commented I needed to tell her about the problem. I said no way….I’m never good at offering that type of advice to other women….The only time I speak up is if it’s something really embarrassing – like visible blood, dress caught in panty-hose – that kind of thing.

And always the ubiquitous not wearing mascara and not wearing mascara while wearing eye-makeup. Might as well skip it all!


----------



## cno64 (Dec 22, 2006)

lsperry said:


> My 85 yr old mother wears it and her lipstick never runs and ALWAYS look perfect!
> She sounds cool!
> When my maternal grandmother was into her 90s(she lived to be 93), she still wore makeup, fixed her hair, wore stylish clothes and heels!
> When I was in my 30s, I remember sitting with her in church and comparing her legs to mine, and they didn't look very different!
> ...


----------



## lsperry (Dec 22, 2006)

cno64 said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *lsperry*
> 
> ...


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Jan 14, 2007)

I need to add glittery, shimmery, white, blinding brow highlights 

even worse, the ashy looking matte white brow highlight.... sometimes i feel like telling ppl to step away from the nylon, gesso, or frost pigment on the browbone!

its very 90's... haha as my trainer says, "that look is so played"


----------



## cno64 (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHluvsMAC* 

 
_I need to add glittery, shimmery, white, blinding brow highlights 

even worse, the ashy looking matte white brow highlight.... sometimes i feel like telling ppl to step away from the nylon, gesso, or frost pigment on the browbone!

its very 90's... haha as my trainer says, "that look is so played"_

 
I agree, though I must admit that it _can_ be a bit tricky.
Many's the time I've highlighted my browbone with shimmery silver or gold, looked in the mirror, cringed, and lunged for my blending brush.
I guess the moral to this story is: You can always add more, and never leave the house without taking an objective look at yourself in a good light. Unless the place is on fire. In that case, don't bother.


----------



## 8th_deadly_sin (Jan 15, 2007)

I do give a panda look sometimes, but that's only the days when I feel like scaring people.
Nothing says "Back off or I will castrate you with a bread knife" better then some black black eyeliner.

But I rarely ever put eyeshadow above the crease of my eye.

I know few girls that actually do that, but there is that fraction that do.


Sometimes, I do have trouble with my eyeliner, but I always cover it up.
Especially those little "bird feet" tracks that happens when wet mascara touches your skin!
Argh!!

Chapped lips need to die.
Sparkle needs to die
Baby Blue and Pink need to die.

Sometimes, you just wanna hit the girl that wears make up wrong.

Knock some sense in her.


----------



## anamarta (Jan 18, 2007)

Well... I ahve to agree on the eyebrows and wrong shade of foundation.

But what I also hate is when they have a moustache and just bleach it... yes honey, we can still see your moustache!


----------



## cno64 (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anamarta* 

 
_ what I also hate is when they have a moustache and just bleach it... yes honey, we can still see your moustache!_

 
Euw! I have dark hair and a few hairs of "moustache," so I'm sympathetic to women who have this problem, but you're right; just making the hair lighter doesn't make it go away.


----------



## kimmy (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_Ouch...
Confession time: I love to wear the brighter/deeper blushes, like Deep Pink, Magenta, Frankly Scarlet, Dollymix, Lovecrush.
However, I use a good fluffy Mary Kay brush, apply lightly, then go over it with my enormous powder brush to blend.
It seems to work fine.
But bright, unblended "clown spots?"
Heaven forbid!_

 
as long as it's blended. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i swirl my brush around in a pan of Desirous about forty thousand times before putting it on, but i always make sure to blend it really well.

this isn't really a makeup pet peeve, but i can't handle it when someone's hair colour is more than 10 shades lighter than their skin colour. darker hair is okay...but platinum blonde on someone who spends 90% of their life in a tanning bed is just strange (see Donnatella Versace) being a little darker than your hair is no big deal...but you've gotta draw the line somewhere.


----------



## Ambi (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 

 
_this isn't really a makeup pet peeve, but i can't handle it when someone's hair colour is more than 10 shades lighter than their skin colour. darker hair is okay...but platinum blonde on someone who spends 90% of their life in a tanning bed is just strange (see Donnatella Versace) being a little darker than your hair is no big deal...but you've gotta draw the line somewhere._

 
Yes! And also people who are paler than white and have black hair, warm dark brown looks great on some pale people but black almost never. A lot of Finnish people have a very pale transparent skin which means in the winter time our skin looks rather grey when it's freezing cold, black hair literally makes them look dead, not pretty.


----------



## iamlelilien (Jan 20, 2007)

It looks so weird when someone lines their lower lashline and not the top. I know a girl who wears BLACK eyeliner underneath her eyes, and nothing on top! Half the time I don't even think she wears mascara with it!


----------



## kimmy (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iamlelilien* 

 
_It looks so weird when someone lines their lower lashline and not the top. I know a girl who wears BLACK eyeliner underneath her eyes, and nothing on top! Half the time I don't even think she wears mascara with it!_

 
that bothers me too...there's a girl at my work who only lines her lower waterline, and she lines it with black pencil, and the wears like a shimmery baby blue eyeshadow...and a really thin coat of mascara. it's such a shame because she's so cute, if only she'd line the top of her damn eyelids! :shrug:


----------



## fancy_lotus (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iamlelilien* 

 
_It looks so weird when someone lines their lower lashline and not the top. I know a girl who wears BLACK eyeliner underneath her eyes, and nothing on top! Half the time I don't even think she wears mascara with it!_

 
I agree. My friend has these tiny eyes (I mean REALLY small) along with single eyelids. When she puts on eyeliner, she only lines her lower lid. After lining her lower lids, her two eyes would look like 2 straight lines. I mean the point of wearing liner is to bring out your eyes. Lining solely the lower lid will only diminish your eyes.


----------



## macslut (Jan 23, 2007)

I saw someone at the mac counter the other day who was tanned and leathery with plantinum blonde hair.  Also looking at baby pink lip glass.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My pet peeve is women who wear waaaaaayyyyyyy toooooooo much makeup.  I am a grad student and I sat in a class with a girl who wore way too much.  We are talking black liquid liner, full nighttime eyeshadow, two coats, at least, of mascara.  Lipliner, lipstick, and lipgloss.  All perfect at all times. 

One week, she had the flu and cut the makeup regime down to just a little eyeshadow, light blush, one coat of mascara, a little lipstick.  She was absolutely stunning.  She is a beautiful and is the poster child of how to ruin it with makeup!


----------



## Katura (Jan 23, 2007)

AGH! a reallllly good friend of mine is guilty of that lovely concealer line around her jaw. She gets really tan in the summer and probably doesnt realize she gets paler as the months go on. I might be a bad friend that I don't mention it...

Over done blush. It doesnt look natural, it looks weired. tone it downnnn.

Eyebrows. I hate mine. But I'm really not afan of the whole shave them off and draw them on. it looks fake, because it is!

White eyeliner. Crazy fad when I was in middle school. I see pictures now, and it weireds me out how I thought that was cute.And when I see girls wearing nothing but that now, I have horrible flashbacks.

Lipstick...on your teeth. There are ways to avoid this, and if you cannot seem to master them, use something else. agh!

Eyeliner designs...for everyday! I saw this on campus yesterday. Lines swirling each and EVERY way out from her eyes. I was staring. Not in a good way. haha...

The I have everything on but my foundation/concealer/cover up...look. If you take the time to make everything else gorgeous, please finish it off! it would look sooo much neater!



[/end rant here] haha..im sorry I could write a book on things I see that I think are totally odd.


----------



## Katura (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SWEET LUST ** 

 
_+++ does it bother anyone else when they see a girl take out a q-tip, swirl it in their mouth, then fix their smudges at the bottom of their eyes? Eww._

 
I would seriously gag if I ever saw this.


----------



## iamlelilien (Jan 24, 2007)

My friend's sister wears heavy concealer on her entire face. To make it worse, it's really pink on her and there's a visible line where it stops. And she wears her hair back in a tight ponytail and you can always see where she got it on the roots of her hair!


----------



## ms.marymac (Jan 24, 2007)

This is so hard for me...I try not to find fault with other's people's makeup, because I know I was not born knowing how to make it look perfect, and I try to have the belief that people should do what makes them feel good....BUT, we all know that deep inside our heads we are thinking, "WTF?"

What drives me crazy (at the counter) is when someone brings in a makeup offender (lol) telling me "She needs to quit doing such and such!".  So you sit them down and very delicately offer an alternative.  They see the change and say, "It's not ______ enough!".  Usually that adjective is what got them in the chair in the first place.  Make sense? The two friends need to work that out themselves sometimes. I don't want to stand there and listen to them argue. 

I just run into a lot of people that everyone has described and have not had much luck in trying to politely steer them in a different direction...people don't like change.  I just gave up and tell them to rock on if they are happy.


----------



## macslut (Jan 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 

 
_Eyeliner designs...for everyday! I saw this on campus yesterday. Lines swirling each and EVERY way out from her eyes. I was staring. Not in a good way. haha..._

 
Yeah, lines swirling around their eyes...always a good look for going to class in .

I have a topper for the swirling a slobbered on qtip to fix their eye makeup.  I was on the bus one day during my undergrad.  I saw a guy take his contact lens out, _put it in his mouth to moisten it_, and then stick it back in his eye.


----------



## Ambi (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macslut* 

 
_ I saw a guy take his contact lens out, put it in his mouth to moisten it, and then stick it back in his eye._

 
Eeeeeew, he might as well have asked someone to spit him in the eye, would have saved him the trouble...


----------



## cno64 (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macslut* 

 
_ 
I have a topper for the swirling a slobbered on qtip to fix their eye makeup.  I was on the bus one day during my undergrad.  I saw a guy take his contact lens out, put it in his mouth to moisten it, and then stick it back in his eye. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
_*EUWWW!*_
I must say, though, that I have a friend who routinely "stores" her hard contacts in her mouth. I was appalled the first time I saw her do it, but she thinks it's perfectly fine, and she hasn't gotten an infection.
Still ...


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 26, 2007)

ah, a new one I just realized:

wearing the same look
everyday
with different colors
without ever changing shape or pattern of application. 

It's one thing to know what works and stick with it, and another to just not have variation. :/


----------



## macslut (Jan 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_*EUWWW!*
I must say, though, that I have a friend who routinely "stores" her hard contacts in her mouth. I was appalled the first time I saw her do it, but she thinks it's perfectly fine, and she hasn't gotten an infection.
Still ..._

 
I asked him about it.  I remember my aunt rinsing her hard ones under tap water.  He told me they were soft and that nothing had ever happened when he did it before.  I wonder if he knows how dirty the human mouth is.  Ignorance must be bliss.


----------



## Daligani (Jan 29, 2007)

Ooooh, I saw this thread and just couldn't pass it up!
You know, I never paid much attention to people's makeup until I really started getting into makeup this past year. But, now, I'm pretty judgemental.. which may or may not be a bad thing lol

Anyway.. A couple months ago, the hubby and I came across a woman in the grocery store who was the epitome of "fashionably challenged". It was actually quite scary.. Funny as hell, but, definately a little scary.

Now, picture this..

A woman who looked to be around maybe 40-ish years old and around 5'1 (just a little shorter than me.. I'm 5'2). We smelled her long before she got near us simply because she'd apparently bathed in her perfume that morning.. I wouldn't say she was _really_ overweight, but, definately had some slight chunkiness going on.. which is only relevant because she was wearing a _skin tight_ white sweatsuit looking outfit with the words "sexy" across the behind in pink letters (can we say muffintop?). Her foundation, which looked as if it were slapped onto her face with a putty knife.. like spackle or something.. was *WAY* too dark for her skin tone. I only know this because her hands and neck were really freakin white. Frosty eyeshadow, glossy lips, waaaaaaay too heavily filled in brows, and absolutely no blush at all. Red talons for fingernails.. with black swirly designs on them. She looked stuck up as hell, too. 

She obviously thought that she was "the sh*t". 

Brian, the hubby, actually said out loud, "Oh.. my.. God". 
I wanted to grab her and shake the hell out of her while yelling, "HONEY, WTF WERE YOU THINKING!?".

I have seen women like this before. Do they honestly and truly think they're hot?!?!? All it does is make them look like they're trying waaaaaay too hard.


----------



## lsperry (Jan 29, 2007)

Yes, Daligani, being in the South, I see that look waaayyy too often...

This was my good laugh for the day...


----------



## mbee (Jan 29, 2007)

I *HATE* it when girls wear just frosty white eyeshadow all over their lids with their pale skin with no highlighting and chunky frosty pink lipstick.  It can appear drowing if its not complemented correctly.  Its usually accompanied by straggly limp hair and chipped nail polish.  

And also, the JUST white eyeliner thing.. terrible!  I feel bad for them.. Some girls just don't really know what they are doing..
 :eek2:


----------



## Ethel (Jan 29, 2007)

This thread makes me feel bad. MU should be about fun and trial and error, not rules.


----------



## Calhoune (Jan 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macslut* 

 
_I asked him about it.  I remember my aunt rinsing her hard ones under tap water.  He told me they were soft and that nothing had ever happened when he did it before.  I wonder if he knows how dirty the human mouth is.  Ignorance must be bliss._

 
I've actually never been bothered by girls licking the q-tip then cleaning under the eye, and I wouldn't be bothered by this either since the mouth is one of the cleanest places on your body, /alot/ cleaner then the hands. And saliva is the safest way to clean yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But that came out wrong...

-----

And I don't have any real peeves, everyone for their own, if you think it look good so be it but don't expect me to like that warpaint of yours.
I don't comment on other girls makeup, if there's a certain style they're following it's their choice;
If it's a girl who just made a mistake or is wearing a color really really not suitable for her I might hint on it... But only to people I know well enough to know they won't hit me >.>


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ethel* 

 
_This thread makes me feel bad. MU should be about fun and trial and error, not rules._

 
I don't think it's about rules...and I'm sorry it made you feel bad.
There are just some things that don't like right...unblended blush or spidery lashes for example...and for everyone who doesn't like something there is another person that does. It's about individuality but no one should be afraid to say "Hey, this is NOT for me..." just the same as no one should be offended by that statement.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 29, 2007)

I was at  the mac store yesterday and God help the girl...she was a customer just like me...not a line on her face was blended. Racing stripe blush. THICK HARSH BLACK eyeliner. Eyemakeup completely unblended.
The MA's visibly blanched when they looked at her.


----------



## lara (Jan 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_ah, a new one I just realized:

wearing the same look
everyday
with different colors
without ever changing shape or pattern of application. 

It's one thing to know what works and stick with it, and another to just not have variation. :/_

 
Sounds like my FOTDs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ethel* 

 
_This thread makes me feel bad. MU should be about fun and trial and error, not rules._

 
Eh, take what you want from it. I'm NW15 and love my Bombshell lipstick, but I'm not weeping because pale skin and frosted bubblegum pink lipstick aren't a favourite of some people here.


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 29, 2007)

does not.
I've seen yours.


----------



## mbee (Jan 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Eh, take what you want from it. I'm NW15 and love my Bombshell lipstick, but I'm not weeping because pale skin and frosted bubblegum pink lipstick aren't a favourite of some people here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh dear!!! When I say frosted pink lipstick and pale, I mean when it's not done correctly!  I personally sport this look as well and I like it when it's applied with care.  I am positive that you look lovely when you wear it and would never come up as a bleep on my peeve radar.  But all in fun.. no weeping here!


----------



## MACtastic (Feb 6, 2007)

Oy...I'm in college, and it drives me crazy when girls come to school with perfectly applied makeup and perfectly done hair every single freakin day. I mean don't get me wrong, I love makeup, and if I happen to have extra time in the morning, I'll throw on a little bit of color. But seriously...its school. I don't get how people have the time to put so much effort in their appearance every single morning.


----------



## LMcConnell18 (Feb 6, 2007)

i have a friend who does her foundation with her fingers but only where she thinks she needs it... and then it just looks horrible... all cakey in some places and splotches of darker color!! its terrifying! haha


----------



## cno64 (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACtastic* 

 
_Oy...I'm in college, and it drives me crazy when girls come to school with perfectly applied makeup and perfectly done hair every single freakin day. I mean don't get me wrong, I love makeup, and if I happen to have extra time in the morning, I'll throw on a little bit of color. But seriously...its school. I don't get how people have the time to put so much effort in their appearance every single morning._

 
During my college days, back in the 80s, I always fixed my hair and put on makeup to go to class, but I did keep things simple. I wasn't a MAC woman then. 
I know what you mean about college glamor goddesses, though. I knew girls who would get all dolled up for blinkin' organic chemistry lab. It was unreal. I thought, "Holy cow, you're going to have to wear a lab coat over your designer jeans, the safety goggles will destroy your makeup, and by the time you get out of here you'll smell like toxic waste. Yeah, there are guys in the class, but they're more interested in their distillation apparatus than in romance."


----------



## thestarsfall (Feb 6, 2007)

Black eyeshadow only (or smudged eyeliner only) =/= smokey eye look

although I was guilty of this back in Highschool...haha...

I once saw this girl at the fair that had horrible BLACK coloured in eyebrows (she had eyebrows, but it was like she took a black eyeliner and just scraped it on all over her eyebrows whereever there was a hair), and she also complimented this look with BLACK eyeshadow only...unblended....no hilight....

Thats all I remember of her because it hurt to look at her face....but I couldnt stop staring...like one of those things that fascinates you even though its hideous....

Man I am so rude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




haha...

I go to a teen forum often and they post pics of makeup and they are often unblended and not that great...and then I post a pic of some of my more crappily blended stuff and they're all like "OMG I LUV YUR EYESHADOW!!1!!!"

haha


----------



## l1lvague (Feb 7, 2007)

too thick, cakey looking, dry foundatin/powder. ewww! also, very dark dark dark thick untamed eyebrows that they draw in... what's the point of plucking them anyways? and lipliner that is way darker than the lip gloss or stick. a no no!


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Feb 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACtastic* 

 
_Oy...I'm in college, and it drives me crazy when girls come to school with perfectly applied makeup and perfectly done hair every single freakin day. I mean don't get me wrong, I love makeup, and if I happen to have extra time in the morning, I'll throw on a little bit of color. But seriously...its school. I don't get how people have the time to put so much effort in their appearance every single morning._

 
Just because some girls take pride in their appearance and choose to look good everyday doesn't mean its a negative thing

I hate it when I go to school dressed nice and wearing makeup and the girls in sweatpants and no makeup look me up and down, hating on me

if you don't have time to do your face every morning, thats you, but don't hate on someone else because they have the time and the energy to look flawless everyday


----------



## pixichik77 (Feb 10, 2007)

Ouch, ladies..


----------



## macslut (Feb 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHluvsMAC* 

 
_Just because some girls take pride in their appearance and choose to look good everyday doesn't mean its a negative thing

I hate it when I go to school dressed nice and wearing makeup and the girls in sweatpants and no makeup look me up and down, hating on me

if you don't have time to do your face every morning, thats you, but don't hate on someone else because they have the time and the energy to look flawless everyday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I don't hate on these girls and I am definitely not jealous.  What I found odd (not altogther bad, but odd) are the girls who wear ratty sweats (not nice sweats) or wrinkly nasty clothes but from the neck up, perfection including dangly earrings.  I mean perfect hair (updos usually), perfect makeup including liquid eyeliner,lippencil/lipstick/lipgloss trifecta, perfect everything...from the neck up.  Below the neck...it looks as if they had just crawled out of bed.


----------



## cno64 (Feb 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHluvsMAC* 

 
_Just because some girls take pride in their appearance and choose to look good everyday doesn't mean its a negative thing

I hate it when I go to school dressed nice and wearing makeup and the girls in sweatpants and no makeup look me up and down, hating on me

if you don't have time to do your face every morning, thats you, but don't hate on someone else because they have the time and the energy to look flawless everyday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I can see both sides of this. When I was in college, I had to snicker at the girls who came in to chemistry lab looking runway-ready. It just didn't seem practical to me.
But my sister used to make hateful remarks to me about me "looking like Miss America"(and, believe me, this was _*not*_ intended to be positive) because I'd have on makeup, wear my contacts, have my hair fixed, and have on decent clothes when we'd go shopping. She, on the other hand, would choose to go without a speck of makeup, old glasses, hair stringing down, in clothes that looked like something you'd wax your car in(or with).
Casual is fine. However, there's a distinction between "casual" and "sloppy."


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Feb 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macslut* 

 
_I don't hate on these girls and I am definitely not jealous.  What I found odd (not altogther bad, but odd) are the girls who wear ratty sweats (not nice sweats) or wrinkly nasty clothes but from the neck up, perfection including dangly earrings.  I mean perfect hair (updos usually), perfect makeup including liquid eyeliner,lippencil/lipstick/lipgloss trifecta, perfect everything...from the neck up.  Below the neck...it looks as if they had just crawled out of bed._

 
thats definetely not what you said in your initial post but ok


----------



## krackatoa (Feb 11, 2007)

too much blush, applying dark shadow from the lash to the brow bone.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 11, 2007)

Heavy eyeshadow where you can see the particles of the shadow is my new one. I've noticed it on a lot of people recently.

My pet peeve has always been people who think they're morally superior for wearing makeup/not wearing makeup/only wearing certain brands. It's just makeup at the end of the day.


----------



## macslut (Feb 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SARAHluvsMAC* 

 
_thats definetely not what you said in your initial post but ok_

 

Ummmmm, you really might want to take a look at who made the post you are thinking of.


----------



## lara (Feb 11, 2007)

Bring the thread back on topic, please.

White eyeshadow packed from lashline to brow, but also rimmed under the eye. Not a stylish look, ladies.


----------



## Ambi (Feb 12, 2007)

White eyeliner on the waterline, I guess it's supposed to make your eyes look bigger or something but I've never seen it look good [read: natural] on anyone.

Also a "smokey eye" when you only used black eyeshadow, to me that's a, well, black eye, not smokey eye.


----------



## iamlelilien (Feb 14, 2007)

Okay, I've got one...

I don't like it when someone's eye makeup consists of one color scheme from upper lashline to brow, but then they have some completely unrelated color (usually bright) on their lower lashline.

Definitely not a faux pas in general, because I've seen people whose application is great and they do that. And I'm sure a lot of people here like it, it just personally bothers me.


----------



## Ella_ (Feb 14, 2007)

Too much blush!! 

This girl my partner works with wears enough blush to feed a small nation. It looks ridiculous and she touches it up every hour or so, the girl goes from porcelain doll in the morning, to killer clown in the afternoon


----------



## blushbunny (Feb 14, 2007)

:huh2: Can you tell I haven't had coffee yet this arvo?? When I saw the title of this thread, my first thought was, "WTH?? People out there put _makeup_ on their pets?!? And then they get peeved about it?!?" 

I wonder what would be in a thread like that - "Help! How to stop my poodle from over-blushing!" "Tightlining - my goldfish just doesn't get it..." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway, I now get the thread, and would like to contribute that the obviously fake-tanned look is an annoyance of mine, especially when it's winter... likewise too dark foundation!


----------



## faifai (Feb 14, 2007)

Hmm. Here are some of my pet peeves, mostly repeats of stuff that's already been said.

- clumpy mascara. spidery chunky lashes are not cute.
- black eyeshadow all over the lid. just that one color of black.
- white eyeliner on the upper lid. wtf? it looks ok at best on the lower lid (even that's stretching it, it usually looks unnatural, esp. if you have darker skin like I do)
- really pale lipcolors on really tan people. hello, corpse fashion!
- too much bronzer. it makes you look orange/dirty, not ~*sexy*~
- eyebrows that aren't the right shape, length, etc. for your face. i esp. dislike the "shave it alllll off, draw it in a super arch w/ liquid eyeliner" look
- mustaches on girls. when your makeup looks gorgeous and then i suddenly notice your stache, it makes me feel sad.
- wrong foundation color
- really bright, unblended blush
- eyebrows that are the wrong color for one's hair
- when people have BRIGHT eyes and DARK lips and LOUD cheeks. it's like a color explosion.
- lipliner that's darker than the lipcolor
- red lipstick that's bled or gotten onto your teeth.
- people who always look "done." it makes it look like you're trying too hard. i like maximum payoff with minimal effort. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- concealer under the eyesthat reflects the flash all funny in photos.
- heavily applied foundation. allow your skin to BREATHE! slapping makeup over it is not going to fix the problem if your skin itself is having issues. deal with that first.
- the "porn star look" on people who are too young, or don't have the right coloring. even the porn stars don't look that good in it.
- tanning, it never looks as good to me as their natural skin color
- people who are naturally redheads or really pale blonde who wear black black eyeliner and mascara. it doesn't look flattering, it looks severe.
- idk if nails count, but chipped polish annoys the hell out of me. as does one broken nail and then the person chooses to leave the rest of the nails long instead of filing them down to match!
- too much lipgloss, makes the lips look like they're melting
- frosty pale lipcolors in general
- any "normal" makeup that makes me look at your makeup instead of how it makes your face look better (obv. the artsy/creative stuff doesn't fall into this category)


----------



## Peaches (Feb 14, 2007)

Most peeps makeup doesnt really bother me. Its their face, they can do what they want. But just brows. Ungroomed or drawn on. People dont realise how much potential is in the brows. My sister has pencil thin, reddish brown semi-circle brows. I'm forever telling her she would look so much better if she put some brows on. I convinced her to let me do her makeup one night and she looked like a total different person. 

Even if she hasnt taken my advice and still sports her semi circle brows.


----------



## Ambi (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iamlelilien* 

 
_Okay, I've got one...

I don't like it when someone's eye makeup consists of one color scheme from upper lashline to brow, but then they have some completely unrelated color (usually bright) on their lower lashline.

Definitely not a faux pas in general, because I've seen people whose application is great and they do that. And I'm sure a lot of people here like it, it just personally bothers me._

 
Oh god yes... Especially if it's like a green or a weird bright ass orange color they use to line their lower lid.


----------



## docmaria (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ambi* 

 
_Oh god yes... Especially if it's like a green or a weird bright ass orange color they use to line their lower lid._

 
I'm the complete opposite - I ADORE this look.  Honestly, there's a very recent fuchshia FOTD with green on the lower lid that looks amazing!


----------



## macslut (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_Hmm. Here are some of my pet peeves, mostly repeats of stuff that's already been said.

- clumpy mascara. spidery chunky lashes are not cute.
- black eyeshadow all over the lid. just that one color of black.
- white eyeliner on the upper lid. wtf? it looks ok at best on the lower lid (even that's stretching it, it usually looks unnatural, esp. if you have darker skin like I do)
- really pale lipcolors on really tan people. hello, corpse fashion!
- too much bronzer. it makes you look orange/dirty, not ~*sexy*~
- eyebrows that aren't the right shape, length, etc. for your face. i esp. dislike the "shave it alllll off, draw it in a super arch w/ liquid eyeliner" look
- mustaches on girls. when your makeup looks gorgeous and then i suddenly notice your stache, it makes me feel sad.
- wrong foundation color
- really bright, unblended blush
- eyebrows that are the wrong color for one's hair
- when people have BRIGHT eyes and DARK lips and LOUD cheeks. it's like a color explosion.
- lipliner that's darker than the lipcolor
- red lipstick that's bled or gotten onto your teeth.
- people who always look "done." it makes it look like you're trying too hard. i like maximum payoff with minimal effort. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- concealer under the eyesthat reflects the flash all funny in photos.
- heavily applied foundation. allow your skin to BREATHE! slapping makeup over it is not going to fix the problem if your skin itself is having issues. deal with that first.
- the "porn star look" on people who are too young, or don't have the right coloring. even the porn stars don't look that good in it.
- tanning, it never looks as good to me as their natural skin color
- people who are naturally redheads or really pale blonde who wear black black eyeliner and mascara. it doesn't look flattering, it looks severe.
- idk if nails count, but chipped polish annoys the hell out of me. as does one broken nail and then the person chooses to leave the rest of the nails long instead of filing them down to match!
- too much lipgloss, makes the lips look like they're melting
- frosty pale lipcolors in general
- any "normal" makeup that makes me look at your makeup instead of how it makes your face look better (obv. the artsy/creative stuff doesn't fall into this category)_

 
You really need to learn to express yourself!  Don't hold back....its ok
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (I love your list.  I agree with you on many.)


----------



## mac_aiken (Feb 15, 2007)

Black lipliner (think Smolder e/l) on pasty women...'nuff said.


----------



## faifai (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macslut* 

 
_You really need to learn to express yourself!  Don't hold back....its ok
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (I love your list.  I agree with you on many.)_

 
Hahaha yeah, I was typing it up while doing other things and then realized I'd written a novel on makeup things I hate.


----------



## Corien (Feb 15, 2007)

I probably did a lot of those things the people here are talking about, but I also have a few pet peves:

- When girls or guys have real acne problems(I'm not talking about a few spots here and there, no I'm talking about a face that actually IS spots) and try to cover it up with foundation. Most of the time they put on too much (_"I still see the spots! I need to add more!"_), and it all ends up looking really cakey. 

- All those drawings with black eyeliner on the outer-v of the eye. A girl in my French class and Maths class does that too, almost everyday. Every time I come close to her I almost burst out laughing

- Black eyeliner only on the underlid of the eye (yes, yes I did that too...)

- People that are always getting their school diary/agenda with the mirror in it (they put a mirror in their diaries here), and looking in it every few minutes to 'correct' their lipgloss, eyeshadow or mascara. Really, I think the idea of the mirror is great, so you can watch yourself every once in a while, to check if all the make-up is still in place, but please... don't look into it every minute!


----------



## cno64 (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ethel* 

 
_This thread makes me feel bad. MU should be about fun and trial and error, not rules._

 
That's exactly what this thread was intended to be for: fun.
It was supposed to be just a bit of light-hearted exchange about the topic: "Don't You Hate It When ...?"
I _certainly_ don't think that anyone should state that "If you wear suchandsuch, or don't wear thisandthat, you're ugly and stupid!"
Makeup _*IS*_ fun, and sometimes the only way to get it right is by trial and error.
But, let's be honest; sometimes the errors look pretty silly.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And many of us have had to do a little healthy laughing at _ourselves_.


----------



## dokuya (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_I think so, too!
There's a lot of talk about "balancing" the face by wearing pale lipcolor when you wear fully "done" eyes, but I don't get it. I think it looks UN-balanced._

 
AMEN!


----------



## cno64 (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dokuya* 

 
_AMEN! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
_*THANK YOU!*_
Maybe it's just my coloring or my 80s memories, but the pale lips/dark eyes thing just does. Not. Work. For. Me.
When I try it, I look like I need an immediate blood transfusion, and for me that is not a good look.


----------



## faifai (Feb 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_*THANK YOU!*
Maybe it's just my coloring or my 80s memories, but the pale lips/dark eyes thing just does. Not. Work. For. Me.
When I try it, I look like I need an immediate blood transfusion, and for me that is not a good look._

 
You and me both! For me, pale lips means I just wear clear lipgloss with really "done" eyes. Otherwise, I look like I am sickly and near death.


----------



## cno64 (Feb 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_ For me, pale lips means I just wear clear lipgloss with really "done" eyes. Otherwise, I look like I am sickly and near death._

 
I feel your pain!
For most, the "near-death" look is not a good one. I like to have my eyes and lips about equally "done," though even I have my limits.
For example, when I wear a lipcolor like "Ruby Woo" or "Girl About Town," I wear low-key beiges or grays on my eyes.
Amusing Aside: Just yesterday I checked out on the MAC website the Spring 2007 Backstage Picks, and one of the featured looks, "Twisted Pigment," consisted of deep purples on eyes and bright fuchsia("Impassioned" lipstick, one of my favorites) on the lips.
It actually seemed like _too_ much to me.


----------



## stevoulina (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_Hmm. Here are some of my pet peeves, mostly repeats of stuff that's already been said.

- clumpy mascara. spidery chunky lashes are not cute.
- black eyeshadow all over the lid. just that one color of black.
- white eyeliner on the upper lid. wtf? it looks ok at best on the lower lid (even that's stretching it, it usually looks unnatural, esp. if you have darker skin like I do)
- really pale lipcolors on really tan people. hello, corpse fashion!
- too much bronzer. it makes you look orange/dirty, not ~*sexy*~
- eyebrows that aren't the right shape, length, etc. for your face. i esp. dislike the "shave it alllll off, draw it in a super arch w/ liquid eyeliner" look
- mustaches on girls. when your makeup looks gorgeous and then i suddenly notice your stache, it makes me feel sad.
- wrong foundation color
- really bright, unblended blush
- eyebrows that are the wrong color for one's hair
- when people have BRIGHT eyes and DARK lips and LOUD cheeks. it's like a color explosion.
- lipliner that's darker than the lipcolor
- red lipstick that's bled or gotten onto your teeth.
- people who always look "done." it makes it look like you're trying too hard. i like maximum payoff with minimal effort. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- concealer under the eyesthat reflects the flash all funny in photos.
- heavily applied foundation. allow your skin to BREATHE! slapping makeup over it is not going to fix the problem if your skin itself is having issues. deal with that first.
- the "porn star look" on people who are too young, or don't have the right coloring. even the porn stars don't look that good in it.
- tanning, it never looks as good to me as their natural skin color
- people who are naturally redheads or really pale blonde who wear black black eyeliner and mascara. it doesn't look flattering, it looks severe.
- idk if nails count, but chipped polish annoys the hell out of me. as does one broken nail and then the person chooses to leave the rest of the nails long instead of filing them down to match!
- too much lipgloss, makes the lips look like they're melting
- frosty pale lipcolors in general
- any "normal" makeup that makes me look at your makeup instead of how it makes your face look better (obv. the artsy/creative stuff doesn't fall into this category)_

 
Oh man, I TOTALLY agree with you!!


----------



## Calhoune (Mar 1, 2007)

Okey I really need to get this off my chest, I posted earlier that if people want to follow ugly trends they can but this new one soooo baaaad

Okey I live in Sweden and I'm 16, and I've noticed a new trend here with the younger "popular" girls. (Say 12-16)

Okey. First off... They look hideous.

They all bleach their hair until it's white, white. This without considering if the white would match their skintone, which it never ever does. 
They tease the hair to build volume, and this can be done nicely of course <3teasing, but no. They just tease tease tease, fix with two bottles of spray and let it sit like that.

Also the super long hair has become a big trend here. But, since they're 13 they can't afford a hair extension that looks good so most do homemade ones, and again this can be done nice, but it looks like they just glued yarn into their hair. wtf?

Now to the make up. ORANGE foundation. I seriously don't get why anyone would actually want to look orange.
At first I thought they they all had spent to much time at the tanning salon but no, they actually put that on their face.

Okey so blush, unblended of course. And in a really deep dark red, or glittery bronzer. And with their orange skin they just look dirty.

For the eyes? Eyeliner smeared around the eye, of course they didn't take the time to smudge it. So much mascara it doesn't even look like spiderlegs because there aren't enough lashes. More like one big monolash. And then frosty, sparkly white eyeshadow from lashline to brow. Yeah that really opens up your eyes girls.

And as for lips, the pale lips has become a trend here aswell, but I think they misunderstood it. They all use idomin on their lips, a thick cream from the pharmacy made for dry areas. 
Okey I guess, they take care of their lips. But you can apply it without it showing but they of course layer it until the lips become *white*.

And yeah, to look like a true popular young girl in Sweden apply your make up like this, put on a really cute tanktop, nice boots, and some ugly, dirty sweatpants.

Voila, done.
(I'm so so tempted to post pictures of my younger sisters friends haha)


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 1, 2007)

that sounds...horrifying.


----------



## Jacq-i (Mar 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kyarorain* 

 
_(I'm so so tempted to post pictures of my younger sisters friends haha)_

 
I'm actually trying ot picture this, lol.


----------



## GothicGirl (Mar 1, 2007)

You guys make me wanna cry sometimes...Stop thrashing the goths! If it´s not your thing, it´s not...But seriously...I see you complain a lot about black eyeshadow, or black eyeliner, but if badly applied, ANY color will look awful...And so on...


----------



## cno64 (Mar 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kyarorain* 

 
_(I'm so so tempted to post pictures of my younger sisters friends haha)_

 
That sounds _*AWFUL!*_
You have my deepest sympathy, over here in the southern U.S.
Let's hope that your sister doesn't catch whatever is infecting her friends.


----------



## cno64 (Mar 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GothicGirl* 

 
_I see you complain a lot about black eyeshadow, or black eyeliner, but if badly applied, ANY color will look awful...And so on..._

 
I agree that any color, if poorly applied, has the potential to look really wretched. Blue eyeshadow has earned a few mentions in this thread. I think black is named so often not because it's goth, but because it's so easy to do badly.
I wear black liner, and I'm a 42-year-old Baptist.
I take great pains to put my liner on in very thin lines, close to my lash line, and to get it on smoothly.
Black is unforgiving; if you mess up with it, _everybody_ knows.
I like it because it goes with everything, and does a nice job of defining my eyes and making my lashes look thicker.
I don't know how I could get by without my Blacktrack!


----------



## knoxydoll (Mar 1, 2007)

It's probably already been said and I know I've fallen victim to it many times, but my pet peeve is when the mascara isn't all the way to the bottom of the lashes and you can see where the eyeshadow fell ontop of the lashes.
To me it just ruins a look, espcially when the eyeshadow looks great it just makes you look unfinished, like you were in a rush.

Another pet peeve of mine is when girls are late because they spend so much time in the morning getting ready. I have a friend who doesn't leave the house with out mu inless she's in a car and going to my house. I don't know how many times she has made me late for appoinments, special events and the sort. We were late for our own prom because of her, and almost missed our flights to Hawaii because of her. Plus I HATE HATE HATE being late it's not a mu pet peeve but it's definately one of my biggest pet peeves, it's very rude and very disrespectful.


----------



## summer6310 (Mar 1, 2007)

heavy foundation that looks like white mask, unblended blush lines, strong eye makeup with strong lips... those are the big NO NO for me.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 1, 2007)

The wrong undertone of foundation.
Yellow skintone = yellow foundation
Pink skintone = pink/neutral foundation

And never ever peach foundation, ick... my friends kept putting on peach maybelline foundation junk that looked just terrible. We went to the mall last week and we all had foundation mixed @ Prescriptives (sorry, i think they're better at foundation then MAC).


----------



## wordshlut (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kyarorain* 

 
_Okey I really need to get this off my chest, I posted earlier that if people want to follow ugly trends they can but this new one soooo baaaad

Okey I live in Sweden and I'm 16, and I've noticed a new trend here with the younger "popular" girls. (Say 12-16)

Okey. First off... They look hideous.

They all bleach their hair until it's white, white. This without considering if the white would match their skintone, which it never ever does. 
They tease the hair to build volume, and this can be done nicely of course <3teasing, but no. They just tease tease tease, fix with two bottles of spray and let it sit like that.

Also the super long hair has become a big trend here. But, since they're 13 they can't afford a hair extension that looks good so most do homemade ones, and again this can be done nice, but it looks like they just glued yarn into their hair. wtf?

Now to the make up. ORANGE foundation. I seriously don't get why anyone would actually want to look orange.
At first I thought they they all had spent to much time at the tanning salon but no, they actually put that on their face.

Okey so blush, unblended of course. And in a really deep dark red, or glittery bronzer. And with their orange skin they just look dirty.

For the eyes? Eyeliner smeared around the eye, of course they didn't take the time to smudge it. So much mascara it doesn't even look like spiderlegs because there aren't enough lashes. More like one big monolash. And then frosty, sparkly white eyeshadow from lashline to brow. Yeah that really opens up your eyes girls.

And as for lips, the pale lips has become a trend here aswell, but I think they misunderstood it. They all use idomin on their lips, a thick cream from the pharmacy made for dry areas. 
Okey I guess, they take care of their lips. But you can apply it without it showing but they of course layer it until the lips become *white*.

And yeah, to look like a true popular young girl in Sweden apply your make up like this, put on a really cute tanktop, nice boots, and some ugly, dirty sweatpants.

Voila, done.
(I'm so so tempted to post pictures of my younger sisters friends haha)_

 
pretty please post pictures (!) !!!


----------



## msmack (Mar 2, 2007)

yes yes! i agree ! post some pictures! my #1 mu peeve is when girls have horribly dry skin and then put their foundation on anyways *like its going to hide the patches!* i think not, ladies! moisturize moisturize moisturize! #2 as a previous poster said *when eyeshadow gets on top of lashes* awful! #3 i have a boss whos vision isnt so good and everyday for the last 4 years she has come to work looking a mess because she can't see herself when she puts on eye make-up... i am talkin big raccoony, purple/blue shadows all over the place... a mess! thats all i can think of now... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





something just dawned on me: it must be hard for girls who wear glasses to put on eye make-up if you need the glasses to see what your doing! never thought of that before...


----------



## cno64 (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *summer6310* 

 
_strong eye makeup with strong lips... those are the big NO NO for me._

 
For me anyhow, it depends on the definition of "strong."
I _will _wear red or fuchsia lips with fully "done" eyes, but the eyes are done in soft neutral tones, like taupes, browns, or soft greys.
Personally, I look strange with pale lips and fully made-up eyes.
I look like I was in a hurry, or just forgot to do part of my makeup.
To each his/her own!


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 2, 2007)

I guess everyone here hates the dark eye/light lip look. But I use it all the time. It's a great look if done correctly I think. The problem is that too many girls try to 'overdo' it because they're too used to wearing a bit too much color.
Anyhow.

My pet peeves:
Dark Lipliner w/lighter lips: Omfg. This has already been posted like 1,000 times, but with good reason. It doesn't define. It doesn't make your lips look bigger. It makes you look like trash.

Too much color on the wrong occasion: Bright eyeshadows are fun if you know how to use them, but for God's sake, please don't wear them to school or work. Oh, and keep the rest of your makeup natural looking. No one looks good with bright red lips and yellow/green/purple/bright blue/whatever on the eyes.

White foundation: I've been on the other side where I'm actually white enough to wear them and it MATCHES. lol. It's not something you want girls.

Pretty girls with no makeup: I mean no make up. One of my bff's from back in the day no longer wears makeup. Like, ever. Even at her wedding. It just makes me sad when a girl like 'gives up' on looking pretty. And that's my number one pet peeve because at least the girls that do the things on my above list are trying.


----------



## Calhoune (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wordshlut* 

 
_pretty please post pictures (!) !!!_

 










It was harder then I tought to find pictures in color, these girls seems to enjoy black and white. But kudos to these for going light on the blush <3
It's not just the light. THEY ARE ORANGE. Yes they're all 12-14


----------



## Ambi (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks for telling they really are that orange, I was about to adjust my monitor colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seems like you Swedes have even crazier trends, in Finland the goth style is "in" right now and we're not really into tanning at all so you don't see people like that a lot [thank god!], us Scandinavians can't really pull off the crazy and bold/dark colors but what's even uglier is that 'tan skin/blonde hair/tons of black eyeliner' look :spy:


----------



## charzz (Mar 2, 2007)

oh gosh... it's like they've taken over the japanese kogal look! which, in my humble opinion, is never ever a good look on people.

my biggest pet peeves are probably really caked on foundation, really overarched eyebrows, sloppy eyeshadow.


----------



## cno64 (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emilyjoy* 

 
_

Pretty girls with no makeup: I mean no make up. One of my bff's from back in the day no longer wears makeup. Like, ever. Even at her wedding. It just makes me sad when a girl like 'gives up' on looking pretty. And that's my number one pet peeve because at least the girls that do the things on my above list are trying._






That bugs me, as well. A day at home with a bare face is one thing, but never, ever making the effort just looks unfinished.
If you can't wear makeup because of medical issues, you can't help that.
Ditto if your religious beliefs forbid the use of makeup.
But if you "just don't know how to put it on," there are people who can show you how. It's not that difficult, I promise.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kyarorain* 

 
_










It was harder then I tought to find pictures in color, these girls seems to enjoy black and white. But kudos to these for going light on the blush <3
It's not just the light. THEY ARE ORANGE. Yes they're all 12-14 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It looks ALOT like Ganguro ((Ganguro Info). Ickers. Not cute on them at all.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 2, 2007)

That was an assault on my eyes. Wow.


----------



## Calhoune (Mar 2, 2007)

Yeah I know! Ganguro was my first thought, but they're ganguro without the cute. And with some extra bimbo on the side.


----------



## cno64 (Mar 2, 2007)

These girls are making a conscious effort to look the way they do.
Many of the "peeves" cited in this thread are (I hope) the unintentional results of carelessness. 
*Surely* nobody goes around with mismatched foundation on _purpose_ ...


----------



## Skeeta (Mar 2, 2007)

haha oh my goodness.  Your sisters friends look like oompa loompa's!

When you said orange.. you meant ORANGE!


----------



## Calhoune (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_These girls are making a conscious effort to look the way they do.
Many of the "peeves" cited in this thread are (I hope) the unintentional results of carelessness. 
*Surely* nobody goes around with mismatched foundation on purpose ..._

 

Well they've been going around this for about an year now, so I have no idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Surely they'd tell eachother? 
I remember when we were taking pictures for the year book, everyone in 9th grade came completely orange in the face, yes ORANGE, in honour of them but I don't think they took the hint lol
Sometime I just want to pat them on the shoulder:

"Excuse me, do you know you look like an satsuma?"


----------



## miss_emc (Mar 2, 2007)

I really hate to say this about the older women out there, but my poor mother and grandmother can't see a thing when they apply their makeup and they end up with unblended foundation, blush, eyeshadow and eyeliner half way down their face. Bless them but for the love of god go get some of those glasses that you can wear to put your makeup on, in the right places!


----------



## docmaria (Mar 3, 2007)

I know, I know, this is supposed to be a fun thread but I'm a little disturbed at some of the posts.

I truly believe that being peeved at women who choose not to wear makeup reflects badly on the person who is peeved.

Much like being peeved at women who choose not to remove their body hair, wear the latest jeans/handbag/shoes or meet whatever other ridiculous high-maintenance gender standard. 

Women being critical of other women's choices and appearances is continuing to demean all of us.  

A woman (beautiful or not) who chooses to not wear makeup at her own wedding sounds like she understands what a marriage is all about.  

No offence to all the MUA who make their cashola from this particular line of business but I don't think it'll be a widespread trend anytime soon.


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *docmaria* 

 
_I know, I know, this is supposed to be a fun thread but I'm a little disturbed at some of the posts.

I truly believe that being peeved at women who choose not to wear makeup reflects badly on the person who is peeved.

Much like being peeved at women who choose not to remove their body hair, wear the latest jeans/handbag/shoes or meet whatever other ridiculous high-maintenance gender standard. 

Women being critical of other women's choices and appearances is continuing to demean all of us. 

A woman (beautiful or not) who chooses to not wear makeup at her own wedding sounds like she understands what a marriage is all about. 

No offence to all the MUA who make their cashola from this particular line of business but I don't think it'll be a widespread trend anytime soon._

 
That's true. I understand that. I'm not saying everyone should PILE makeup on. But, yes, I do believe that every woman should use it, even if it means just putting on a little blusher and mascara. It's a powerful tool.

Yeah, it is supposed to be fun. So please don't take anything I say here offensively or anything. But yeah...


lol. And the orange girls...
I think they've just watched one too many 'girls next door' episodes lol


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss_emc* 

 
_I really hate to say this about the older women out there, but my poor mother and grandmother can't see a thing when they apply their makeup and they end up with unblended foundation, blush, eyeshadow and eyeliner half way down their face. Bless them but for the love of god go get some of those glasses that you can wear to put your makeup on, in the right places!_

 
Well, my mom can't wear glasses when she applies so she uses an 8x magnification mirror. 

THAT'S what women with bad eyesight need.
I think they go up to 15x though... but that might be kind of scary if you know what I mean.


----------



## cno64 (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Emma_Frost* 

 
_
THAT'S what women with bad eyesight need.
I think they go up to 15x though... but that might be kind of scary if you know what I mean._

 
Speaking as someone with terrible near-sightedness, I have to say that  magnification isn't always helpful.
Sometimes it_* is*_ rather frightening, too.
Your face, large pores, pimples, scaly patches and all, MAGNIFIED 15 times!  :eek2:
If that isn't enough to wreck your self-confidence, your mother(or your therapist) deserves a blinkin' Nobel blinkin' Prize.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think the best thing for a woman with less-than-perfect vision to do is to apply her makeup in good light(natural, if at all possible), use a hand-held mirror that can be held and various distances and angles from the face to check, check, and double-check, use top-quality brushes and, if at all possible, ask someone, "Does my makeup look all right?" before leaving the house.
It's not easy. I can't see as well up close with my contacts in as I can without them. Just last Sunday, I got home, removed my contacts, and realized that the liner on my left eye didn't extend all the way to the outer corner of my eye. Ironically, my "Cherry" lip liner looked eerily perfect.


----------



## zaralovesmac (Mar 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_The winged eyeliner that is overdone. There's a girl that works at the CCO near me and she is a prime example. She wears nothing but these 2 huge wings on her eyes that stretches halfway up her lid. It looks awful. 
I don't care for over-done or poorly done makeup. I've seen so many ladies with eyeshadow that looks like it was applied with a pond-skipping rock._

 








 ...the winged eyeliner thing is so true!


----------



## Ambi (Mar 23, 2007)

People who are going away on a holiday post [not so much on this forum but elsewhere] something like "help me decide what make-up to take with me" and then post a list of their 423 eyeshadows they own and ask others to choose. If you seriously can't even decide THAT yourself I'd hate to see you ever face a real problem.


----------



## madkitty (Mar 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_Does canary-yellow eyeshadow look good on ANYONE?
If you have ever seen someone looking healthy and attractive in yellow or lime green eyeshadow, please share that experience with the rest of us._

 
LMAO I wear the 2 together and it actually looks great on me


----------



## Cinammonkisses (Mar 23, 2007)

My biggest pet peeve when I'm sitting in math class. There is this girl who always comes in late. She has super pale skin, but wears bronzer, an orangy looking blush, tons of mascara that is clumping. She looks like she's Tammy Faye Bakers daughter! 

I dont know to much about makeup, but I know THAT is not HOT


----------



## Cinammonkisses (Mar 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emilyjoy* 

 
_ 
Pretty girls with no makeup: I mean no make up. One of my bff's from back in the day no longer wears makeup. Like, ever. Even at her wedding. It just makes me sad when a girl like 'gives up' on looking pretty. And that's my number one pet peeve because at least the girls that do the things on my above list are trying._

 
Really? I'm one of those girls who doesn't wear makeup, unless I'm doing a photoshoot.


----------



## cyens (Mar 27, 2007)

Too many colors on the eyelids. Too much its like not enought

Very contrasting colors. Like wearin gold with purple, or green with pink. (etc )

Too much mascara, spider lashes and clumps! eww

To much blush

Blush lines

Wearing colors that clashes with your skin tone

glitter on the day time


----------



## ~Valerie~ (Mar 28, 2007)

My biggest pet peeve is overdone, clumpy spider lashes - it's ugly and distracting!  I truly think the natural look is best with mascara, if you want to go bold then learn to use falsies instead of piling on layers of gunk.

Others:
Caked-on foundation
Mismatched foundation
Thick black eyeliner for a daytime look
Fake orange tan
Too much blush
Ultra pale lips
Dark lipliner and light lipstick


----------



## makeupgal (Apr 13, 2007)

You girls are so hilarious!  My makeup pet peeves would be the tadpole eyebrows and girls who completely stop wearing makeup because they now have a man and think they no longer need to look good...my sister is an offender of both of these.  And now you can add the picture above with the girl sporting the "rainbow" shadow to my list.


----------



## pearl (Apr 23, 2007)

Tadpole or 'Spermie' eyebrows, 'Drawn on' eyebrows, Clumpy mascara, Really pale lips.. Some people can pull it off but for the most part it looks sickly. Frosty lips, Dark lipliner and pale lipstick, Orange selftanner, Tattooed makeup, Platinum hair with dark roots/eyebrows. Arcyrilc talon nails that you purchased from the drugstore.. If you are gonna indulge in faux nails PLEASE go to a SALON!! Eyebrows that are too 'small'.. Like starting after your inner eye or ending before the end of your eye. Uhm.. Gonna stop there, feelin like an uber biotch now. *hides*


----------



## sharyn (Apr 24, 2007)

I have a new one. Actually, two, but I am not sure if the second one counts...

1. today I saw this girl who obviously used cremeblush, the kind like MAC's paint sticks (I dont think she used such a good quality). I guess she just took that stick and drew a thick line from her nose to her ears. No blending. No contouring. Nothing. eeeeek. I wanted to sneak up behind her and attack her with my 182.

2. I just cant get over how dirty some people are. I was having lunch with my friend  on a table about 10 feet away from us, this girl unpacked her sandwich and begann eating. while chewing she took out a nail file and did her nails. Over her sandwich. then she put the file down, took another bite and started filing again. Public grooming has to stop.


----------



## LaItaliana (Jun 7, 2007)

Some of yall know you need to quit hatin... On the real its makeup and people gonna do watever they please with it.  If i wanna rock brown lipliner wit nude lips an thick winged eyeliner, ima do it and rock it to tha fullest.  Say it to they're face in real life if it bothers you so bad.

Its all about application so dont hate on a way to do makeup just cuz some fool looks dumb cuz they applyin it like a 3rd grader.


----------



## jenii (Jun 7, 2007)

The thread is specifically dedicated to "hatin." I don't get what the problem is.


----------



## MACForME (Jun 7, 2007)

1- Black eyeliner used as lipliner. WTF? UGH. My sister does this. I can't get her to stop either. Her excuse is "i've been doing it forever" Thats exactly my point! sheesh..

2- Foundation applied too heavy where it collects in the creases of the nostrils. EW! Same with the crease that some have between the chin and LIP. Note: no need to apply foundation with a spackle KNIFE.

3- Dots of concealer left unblended or better yet, tinted zit cream that is NOT matching the skin tone and unblended.. yikes.


----------



## lara (Jun 7, 2007)

Be civil or refrain from posting. That goes for everyone.


----------



## krt (Jun 11, 2007)

Yeah, a thread like this is bound to cause some tension, but if you like the way you look than don't worry about it.

I do alot of the things that people have mentioned on here (bright eyeshadow, glitter, black liner all around my eyes) and not a day goes by that I don't get complimented on my makeup...especially by guys so maybe I just blend it well, who knows? 

Either way...these are just personal opinions and not meant to hurt anyone's feelings. I'm sure for every crazy makeup trend that can look awful on most people, there is atleast someone somewhere who can pull it off amazingly.

I personally look awful with eyeliner in my waterline, but for most people it looks great yet I'm told everytime I wear neon green eyeshadow that it looks amazing yet most people say they couldn't wear it so whatever it is...it just depends on who you are whether it looks good or not.

Now the tadpole eyebrows may be an exception........


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 12, 2007)

i really hate it when i see people who don't blend their eyeshadows well. i work with a few girls who don't blend, and it looks horrible. and they use certain colors that just can't be "slapped on," they have to be carefully applied so that it looks okay.


----------



## User49 (Jun 12, 2007)

Eye boogers! EW! Just wipe ur eye or use a q-tip/cotton bud! I hate seeing the little clumps of make up settle in the tear duct area! And people with black eyeliner usually suffer this disgusting mishap!


----------



## entipy (Jun 14, 2007)

The "HI! I'm wearing a make-up mask" look. UGH! I can't stand that. I don't understand how people can't see that LINE at their chin.

Also, splotchy/cakey foundation. Use less or get something that works!


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Jun 14, 2007)

Hmm, I know I can pull off dark/light brown lip liner and pale lipgloss....blended together, of course. 

I'm still a newbie in the make-up world, so I may fall victim to some of these plights, but I think the worst is the wrong color foundation. Especially when the neck is 4 shades lighter or darker than their face. But this used to be me so I can't "hate" too much. LOL!! Thank God I've learned...


----------



## MACisME (Dec 7, 2007)

i dont like it when girls completely shave off thier brows and fill them in with some wierdass unnatural random rainbow color. 

sperm eyebrows! seriously, 5 bucks is what u need to get them done.. i cant get my best friend for the life of me to go to a waxer/threader. 

dark lipliner, not one shade darker but like 3 to 4 shades darker, come ON now.

light ass foundation on someones face "hi, my name is geisha"

unblended shadows and blunt lines.


----------



## fingie (Dec 7, 2007)

ITA with the eyebrow thing, but what gets me is when people draw them in and they're like 2 totally different shapes/thicknesses--I understand they brows are sisters not twins but lordy, they shouldn't be 3rd cousins twice removed!


----------



## DaisyPie (Dec 8, 2007)

Over-doing the fake tan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














I feel bad posting photos of someone.. but seriously.. this is just crazy insane over done tanning. From her older Myspace pics it looks like she had white skin and blonde/light brown hair....


----------



## fingie (Dec 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaisyPie* 

 
_Over-doing the fake tan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o...b5f845810a.jpg

http://a981.ac-images.myspacecdn.com...aad4726984.jpg

I feel bad posting photos of someone.. but seriously.. this is just crazy insane over done tanning. From her older Myspace pics it looks like she had white skin and blonde/light brown hair...._

 





 She doesn't even look _tan_ just like she needs a bath!  I mean, I MysticTan every few weeks...but she looks so splotchy!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaisyPie* 

 
_Over-doing the fake tan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



From her older Myspace pics it looks like she had white skin and blonde/light brown hair...._

 
I just want to hold her down and scrub her with a loofah!!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 8, 2007)

One of my clients does the same thing. Her body is as dark as hers, but her face isn't. It is so not cute---especially in the dead of winter.


----------



## fingie (Dec 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I just want to hold her down and scrub her with a loofah!!!_

 

ITA!!


----------



## MACisME (Dec 8, 2007)

i dont like it when girls completely shave off thier brows and fill them in with some wierdass unnatural random rainbow color. 

sperm eyebrows! seriously, 5 bucks is what u need to get them done.. i cant get my best friend for the life of me to go to a waxer/threader. 

dark lipliner, not one shade darker but like 3 to 4 shades darker, come ON now.

light ass foundation on someones face "hi, my name is geisha"

unblended shadows and blunt lines.


----------



## DaisyPie (Dec 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACisME* 

 
_i dont like it when girls completely shave off thier brows and fill them in with some wierdass unnatural random rainbow color. 

sperm eyebrows! seriously, 5 bucks is what u need to get them done.. i cant get my best friend for the life of me to go to a waxer/threader. 

dark lipliner, not one shade darker but like 3 to 4 shades darker, come ON now.

light ass foundation on someones face "hi, my name is geisha"

unblended shadows and blunt lines._

 
You already posted this earlier today?


----------



## redambition (Dec 8, 2007)

daisypie, that's just scary. *shiver*

i hope it was a mistake in application the she decided to grin and bear.


----------



## DaisyPie (Dec 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_daisypie, that's just scary. *shiver*

i hope it was a mistake in application the she decided to grin and bear._

 
Unfortunately it seems to continue for months


----------



## Bbsbabe612 (Oct 30, 2008)

I have to say I hate when I see a girl wearing substantial eye makeup, and then a totally nude face! it's one thing when she has a pretty tan, but its especially bad for the girls with uneven complexions. I mean, i totally understand not wanting to cake it on or have too much but at least a little powder to look a little cleaner? also i hate great eyeshadow and clumpy, uncurled lashes.


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 30, 2008)

^^  Mine are along the same lines.  I dislike when someone has a full face of great makeup, and then they leave their lips completely bare.  To me, putting something on the lips finishes the look.  I also dislike uncurled lashes & drawn on eyebrows.


----------



## SparklyDiamonds (Oct 30, 2008)

Way too thick eyeliner 
Dark Lined Lips with nothing else or just clear gloss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Caked on Foundation 
Too Dark / Too Light Foundation 
Packed on blush that is no where near blended .. imagine two big bright pink circles on someones 
face (just saw this the other day lol) 
Ehh all I can think of for now.. I've seen some awful m/u around !
[*]Bad Fake Tan .. esp way too orange ( WTH @ the pic in the previous post.. she looks like shes in desperate need of a SHOWER! gross - has to be the worst tan I've seen)


----------



## Sanayhs (Oct 30, 2008)

I love when someone criticizes my face and suggests bad makeup. I'm quite pale, and I embrace it. I'll wear a touch of bronzer to warm up my face upon occasion, but it is NOT obvious and looks like a bit of a kiss from the sun. 

An example: my younger brother's friend recently suggested that I wear a darker shade of foundation to make myself look like I have more colour, or get a different bronzer and use more of it.

Yes, because I _totally_ want to be orange and look like I don't have a sweet clue what I'm doing. That's where it's at, oh yeah.


----------



## Mandypaul (Oct 31, 2008)

I am just wondering what is tadpole eyebrows, i think i know what it means but am not really sure?


----------



## kittykit (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaisyPie* 

 
_Over-doing the fake tan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






............_

 
That's scary....!! Someone please take the Bundy rum from her and wash that poor girl!

Overdone tanning is bad. Tan spray was popular in summer and I saw a lot of 'walking oranges' on the street...


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mandypaul* 

 
_I am just wondering what is tadpole eyebrows, i think i know what it means but am not really sure?_

 
A tadpole eyebrow happens when the rest of your eyebrow is thin, but the inner eyebrow is thicker and/or roundish. If you look at a tadpole, they have a fat round head and skinny tail. hth


----------



## EyebrowsnLips (Oct 31, 2008)

One color eyeshawdow, really bright or noticable, all over your eye from under the brow to the eyeliner area 

When lipstick doesnt cover all of your lips, (the outside is bare) 

Burgondy/Red lipstick with undone face/hair/clothes....And also when someone ALWAYS wears these colors.     

Matching lipstick and eyeshadow exactly and brightly or very bold (not natural colors) Or mixmatching...Like I just saw a lady w/purple lipstick and gold eyeshawdow...the eyeshawdow also covered her entire eye...two of my pet peeves in one.       

Blue eyeshawdow and red lips. IDK why I see this.


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

  When lipstick doesnt cover all of your lips, (the outside is bare)


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 31, 2008)

cakey foundation!


----------



## heart (May 1, 2011)

I hate cakey foundation, too much blush or powder, and too many colors on the face (if your eye look is dramatic and bright or colorful, I don't want to see your magenta lips + hot pink blush, sorry).  Blush that isn't blended well--an old friend of mine's blush used to look like it was literally stamped on because her cheeks were just very distinct circles of pink or red that weren't blended at all.  I hate pencil-thin fake-looking eyebrows... same thing goes with super dark lip liner.

  	I also hate how some girls put too much eyeshadow or don't know how to properly use a highlight/base color so they put the color so high that it almost looks like their entire lid area is all eyeshadow color.  Or if their highlight is too shimmery.  It looks like too much to me.


----------



## shontay07108 (May 1, 2011)

I hate seeing the obvious lip liner around the mouth. I have been guilty of this when I was new to lip liner. Lip liner needs to be blended, too.


----------



## bronzedhoney (May 1, 2011)

Drawn eyebrows that look like arches in black liner.


----------



## LilithCobain88 (May 18, 2012)

*5 coats of mascara that make the lashes look like branches
  	*Fake tan, too much bronzer, too tanned, everything too-colorful on the skin
  	*Non blended blush with harsh lines
  	*Weirdly plucked brows (I see that a lot. If you can't do this, go to a salon to get them done)
  	*Heavy pasty foundation on problematic skin AND bright blush in the DAYLIGHT.
  	*Fake nail-acrylic with artwork-sparkles. It's fine for special occasions, but if you do that you'll have your nails like this for weeks. It's inappropriate in my opinion to go to school with something that extreme and obviously fake.
  	*Over plucked  brows
  	*Anything that doesn't look good on you and yet you wear this because it's in style.
  	*Bleached dark hair that ends up looking neon yellow. Plus dark eyebrows.
  	*Weird hairstyle that OBVIOUSLY isn't pretty, but some stylist came up with it and now everybody has to have the same hair.
  	*It's not makeup but it's about beauty. General hygiene skipping, unshaved parts of body that can be seen, not wearing deodorant, dirty nails, teeth...
  	*Black arm hairs. Not everybody has to wax their arms, but girl, if your skin is light and your arm hairs are long thick and dark, it's ugly (this one gets a ton of excuses like, no I won't have them waxed because they'll grow thicker. What da???!!! But they already are!!!)
  	The list goes on.. What I hate the most is girls with no opinion or taste of their own, who would buy or wear anything that's seen in the magazine, doesn't matter if it looks nice on them. Makeup, clothes and hair included.
  	Ok I feel relieved. I love natural girls, clean, good smelling with nice neutral makeup (or even bold if they do it right and it suits them).


----------



## Piarpreet (May 18, 2012)

A lot of latinas who so liquid liner below lashline without smuging it, without waterlining, even without mascara! ugh!

  	Also the lip liner without anything else..... :/


----------



## LilithCobain88 (May 19, 2012)

Liquid liner is a pain if your hand isn't super steady. People should really find about gel liner.. It's so much easier.


----------



## lindas1983 (Jul 29, 2012)

Spider lashes (extra points if you get your bottom lashes to look as spidery as your top.
  	Harshly overdrawn lips (usually paired with so much sticky gloss stay flies get stuck in it)
  	Tide lines (unfortunatly I have been known to sport one of these from time to time, but i swear its not my fault, damn oxidation)
  	Sperm brows (extra points if there 20 shades darker than the hair on your head)


----------



## katred (Jul 29, 2012)

There's a woman who works in my office- a very senior person in the company, who insists on doing her eye make with light neutrals over the lid and up to the brow, with a thick, smudgy dark colour in the outer corner and into the crease without any blending. It seriously looks like someone used a magic marker to apply that crease colour and it's _really_ obvious because it shows so much darker than the other shades. She's well above me in the corporate food chain, but I'm constantly possessed with the urge to put her in a headlock and attack her with a blending brush...


----------



## UberMACGeek (Jul 29, 2012)

Weird eyebrows that have unblended concealer all around them
  	One bright color of eyeshadow put on all the way to the brow
  	The wrong color foundation
  	Too much bronzer
  	Being over contoured because you really  havent perfected the art yet

People who dont wear makeup, but complain about or turn their nose up to mine!!!


----------



## Merula (Aug 3, 2012)

Cakey foundation, to where it starts splitting the frown lines on your face
  	Bright, unblended blush in perfect circles at the apples of your cheeks
  	Sperm brows.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  	Darker shade foundation that oxidizes orange ... up to the chin area.
  	Super dry, flaking skin and reapplying powder throughout the day.
  	Black, poorly done, penciled in eyebrows where your hair doesn't match it...
  	I don't mind drawn eyebrows if done awesomely - I'm a fan of Murderotic's look but I guess it depends on skill and style.


----------



## angelspice (Feb 8, 2013)

flaky skin  unfortunately, i have that, i can't seems to solve this skin care of mine.


----------



## Hilde (Feb 14, 2013)

Not sure if it counts as makeup but circle lenses really freak my out and are uncomfortable to look at.
  	Oompa loompa complexions
  	Overdrawn lips, especially if they're posing with the duck face.


----------



## mymacaddiction (Feb 14, 2013)

Makeup that is not applied well. I can usually get behind any makeup look, even if I'd never wear it, if it is applied correctly. Makeup is a form of expression for many so I don't care what colors people wear, how bright the blush, how thick the eyeliner, etc, just use good technique to get it on there, please.


----------



## Haven (Feb 16, 2013)

The foundation line around the chin when the face is 10x darker or lighter than the neck.


----------



## Shimmery (Feb 20, 2013)

One block of color for eyeshadow
  	Lipstick that is too light 
  	Extreme highlighting and contouring


----------



## Sojourner (Feb 28, 2013)

LilithCobain88 said:


> *5 coats of mascara that make the lashes look like branches
> *Fake tan, too much bronzer, too tanned, everything too-colorful on the skin
> *Non blended blush with harsh lines
> *Weirdly plucked brows (I see that a lot. If you can't do this, go to a salon to get them done)
> ...


 
  I won't lie and say that I don't agree with some of those, I mean I definitely look at people sometimes and think 'oh she'd look so much better if she did it another way' but at the same time I think that list is way harsh and the last sentences contradict all that is said before! I mean if people are going to have an opinion or taste of their own like you suggest, then naturally they are going to choose things that they like (maybe overplucked brows, acrylic nails, too much makeup) regardless of whether others think it is 'nice'. Also natural girls do have arm hairs, and the natural look that you describe isn't actually natural but takes a lot of effort. It's like those guys who say they love the 'natural look' but they want to see perfect hair, figure, outfit, skin, soft makeup, basically a lot of effort and not natural, but just natural seeming. Nothing wrong with having that kind of taste but there should be some respect for fun and individuality.


----------

